# (9/6 - Still can't send a confirmation) The Vistana/Marriott Reservation System is a disaster.



## DeniseM (Apr 2, 2022)

Hello, management, are you listening?
Your reservation system times-out almost every single time.  *It is a disaster - YOU are a disaster*.  Show us that you care about something besides sales, and fix this mess!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 2, 2022)

@Denise. Do we know the executive in charge of Vistana customer service?  We need to contact this person.

Dear Vistana/MVC,

*Do not EVEN think of approaching owners for more money until you fix your issues with Vistana owner reservations. * In the meantime, we are listening to HGV Max offers because they don't have such issues and have a responsive VP of Customer Service who takes owner calls and will personally resolve issues.

Where's your VP in charge? Who is responsible for this mess?

Customer service matters! We have money to spend on upgrades, but we also have choices in the market.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 2, 2022)

I don't have it handy, but it was posted in an earlier thread.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 2, 2022)

They must have taken Classes from Wyndham.


----------



## CPNY (Apr 2, 2022)

Since the takeover by Marriott things have gone to hell in a hand basket. We are constantly reminded that it was a take over and not a merger. Therefore us “vistana people” get to be extremely critical of the nightmare company that threw their big bucks around and bought more owners to rip off.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 2, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> They must have taken Classes from Wyndham.


That is what I have been thinking all along!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 2, 2022)

100% agree with @DeniseM

It is time for us Owners to kick this up a notch. Shout it from the rooftops on every venue possible - tell everyone you meet at the resort. Contact everyone responsible at MVC and VSE. This BS must stop.

To those that think that they are too big to get change - remember the first Westin St John thread. There was such an outcry - Vistana/Starwood actually let Owners vote for 2 HOA members without Starwood using their votes (that could put anyone they want on an HOA BOD - like every other existing VSE resort does, and assume true for MVC as well)

We could just barraging the call center constantly asking for IT Dept until they get sick and tired of complaints from their own supervisors/managers at the call center kicking it up the corporate chain.  Call, Call, Call…

Next after no action - legal action.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 2, 2022)

I mentioned in another thread that when I bought into Marriott they had just gotten into the TS Business.  I bought a Sabal Palms Week in 1986 pre-construction.  All Marriott had at the time was Monarch and two other small facilities on HHI.  I then bought  Harbour Club and Heritage Club Weeks also pre construction and a resale Monarch Week.  Obviously I loved Hilton Head.  For 5 years or so it was a pleasure to deal with Marriott Customer Service.  *They were fantastic.*  But the bigger they grew the more  things started changing to my detriment so I sold, first my floating Weeks and finally my Fixed Monarch Week.  Now that uncontrolled rapid growth has taken hold, profit is all that matters and Owners are stuck with what they are dealing with today...

George


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 2, 2022)

DavidnRobin said:


> 100% agree with @DeniseM
> 
> It is time for us Owners to kick this up a notch. Shout it from the rooftops on every venue possible - tell everyone you meet at the resort. Contact everyone responsible at MVC and VSE. This BS must stop.
> 
> ...


IMHO...post it on the Facebook groups and public forums. Wherever they are trying to sell their program.

We need the name of the  VP in charge of IT and the VP of cust service. That is who we need to call.

Call customer service but rather than telling the poor frontline rep, ask to speak with a manager to complain.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Apr 2, 2022)

Everyone who attends a sales presentation needs to tell the salesperson that they will not buy the product until the IT department is fixed.  

That simple.  Because without a functioning online reservation system, the product is worthless (at least it is to me).

Marriott makes money from sales and the message will get back quickly.


----------



## pchung6 (Apr 3, 2022)

I called and yelled to a poor customer rep about 2 weeks ago. I demanded an explanation and asked to escalate to manager. This guy called me back next day and offered 5 nights WKORVN OV instead of 7 nights I tried but unsuccessful to book online. I just lost my cool on the phone after weeks of time out time out and time out. If we can find out an email, I will send my complaint.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 3, 2022)

I just checked availability for 1 resort for one date and it timed out 3 times, *at 1:27 eastern time*.  If it doesn't work in the middle of the night, when does it work???  I am going to bump this thread every day until it starts working.


----------



## tedfryz69 (Apr 3, 2022)

Share are forward the info below to send issues to Marriott direct. Possibly posted before but i did not see it in this thread. 


Please use these links to send your concerns.  






						Investor Contacts | Marriott Vacations Worldwide
					

The Investor Relations website contains information about Marriott Vacations Worldwide's business for stockholders, potential investors, and financial analysts.




					ir.marriottvacationsworldwide.com
				




Marriott Vacations Worldwide Social Media Manager and Investor Relations Contact from the webpage






						Newsroom - Marriott Vacations Worldwide
					






					www.marriottvacationsworldwide.com


----------



## Denise L (Apr 3, 2022)

As I reported a month ago, I ended up with 95 timeouts and one results page (at 58 minutes past midnight eastern) that said there was no availability (an error, since there was availability after all).  I had to spend 96 minutes of my Maui vacation time hitting retry.  It was infuriating.  What can we do to get Marriott/Vistana to fix this?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 3, 2022)

I borrowed this from a FB group.
Appropriate…







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 3, 2022)

Same old baloney this morning - I can't even search availability - it just times out!

#marriottscustomerservicestinks


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 3, 2022)

Twitter Handle for Marriott Vacation Club and Vistana is:

@MarriotVacClub
@Vistana

You can start adding onto their feed your concerns and link this thread. You can also PM them and send the link from this thread onto their feed.


MVC Social Media Manager: Erica Ettori erica.ettori@mvwc.com

Still looking for an email to the office of the CEO or Omsbudsman

Who is the VP of Customer Service? Not listed. 

Anyone know which is the official facebook group? Are there complaints there?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 3, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> IMHO...post it on the Facebook groups and public forums. Wherever they are trying to sell their program.
> 
> We need the name of the VP in charge of IT and the VP of cust service. That is who we need to call.
> 
> Call customer service but rather than telling the poor frontline rep, ask to speak with a manager to complain.



Right… I’ve written and called- zero response. If upper management hears it from as many sources as possible - change can happen.
Funneling it to one or two sources ain’t going to do it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amycurl (Apr 3, 2022)

Calling them out on Twitter may be the most effective way--many companies are *very sensitive* to this kind of criticism on Twitter, where it is less easy to "hide" than it is on FB. I think a concentrated campaign there would be very useful.

My 2 cents...


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 3, 2022)

You might also want to call out other orgs related to MVC your tweets such as industry press and stock analysts.

Also see several owners on the Twitter threads who are trying to reach out. Standard response: "Call customer service" What BS!


----------



## tamu_bu (Apr 3, 2022)

I just crafted an email to Executive Dwight Smith and targeted 4 combinations of his name as the email address. 3 emails bounced and one didn't. The email that didn't bounce was: dwight.smith@mvwc.com

I either got the correct email for the Chief Information Officer OR a random Dwight Smith at MVWC.


----------



## CPNY (Apr 3, 2022)

tamu_bu said:


> I just crafted an email to Executive Dwight Smith and targeted 4 combinations of his name as the email address. 3 emails bounced and one didn't. The email that didn't bounce was: dwight.smith@mvwc.com
> 
> I either got the correct email for the Chief Information Officer OR a random Dwight Smith at MVWC.


Let’s just hope it didn’t go to this Dwight.


----------



## trev111t (Apr 3, 2022)

CPNY said:


> Let’s just hope it didn’t go to this Dwight.View attachment 50741


Identity theft is not a joke, Jim! 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 3, 2022)

Maybe it's a feature and not a glitch - just think of all of the weeks they will get back because owners can't reserve them!


----------



## cubigbird (Apr 3, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> Maybe it's a feature and not a glitch - just think of all of the weeks they will get back because owners can't reserve them!



That would be a new low for the entire timeshare industry if ever proven to be true.


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 3, 2022)

Makes me glad I have an odd year Bella. They might have this fixed by then.


----------



## CPNY (Apr 3, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> Maybe it's a feature and not a glitch - just think of all of the weeks they will get back because owners can't reserve them!


Imagine?? Frustrate owners to give back their weeks or allow the time to lapse and take the inventory for the DCE…. Maybe that’s why Harborside isn’t affected. Hasn’t timed out once in all of the searches the last 3 weeks. I’ve run a ton. It could also be the horrible conversion to the Marriott hotels reservation system. Why did MVW admit to vistana having superior IT, then continue to change it over to their junk? THIS IS WHY VISTANA OWNERS HATE THE TAKEOVER!!


----------



## pchung6 (Apr 3, 2022)

I’m very positive Marriott does this time out things with this purpose. A lot owners will deed back or pay to convert. Another reason why so many loyal SPG members dislike Marriott so much. This is just another example and another new low.


----------



## echino (Apr 3, 2022)

I noticed that Home Resort Reservations at 8-12 months are coming up fine on Villa Finder. But if you search at a resort where you don't own, StarOptions availability within 8 months is not coming up, resulting in a timeout error every time.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 3, 2022)

echino said:


> I noticed that Home Resort Reservations at 8-12 months are coming up fine on Villa Finder. But if you search at a resort where you don't own, StarOptions availability within 8 months is not coming up, resulting in a timeout error every time.



I cannot make a HomeResort reservation at WKORV after a plethora of attempts over weeks.
Keep getting timeouts. This is on their end after multiple tries using other methods (including VPN).
I can reserve WPORV with no problem.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY (Apr 3, 2022)

DavidnRobin said:


> I cannot make a HomeResort reservation at WKORV after a plethora of attempts over weeks.
> Keep getting timeouts. This is on their end after multiple tries using other methods (including VPN).
> I can reserve WPORV with no problem.
> 
> ...


Right, and I can make reservations at some resorts within 8 months and not others


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 4, 2022)

For the last 5 or 6 years of my TimeSharing life I owned nothing but Fixed Weeks/Fixed Units.  Now I know why...

What many don't know about Fixed Weeks at Independents is how easy it was to change your Week at the Resort.  In most cases just a phone call to the Property Manager...

George


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 4, 2022)

The answer to issues was always, "Have you deleted your browsing history?  What search engine do you use?"  "Have you tried using Edge?"
Now it's, "We know it's not working, and we are sure it will be resolved soon."  Right.  Whatever you have to say to get owners off of the phone.

I am dealing with other issues, like identical reservation dates and unit types, different Vistana numbers, but new Bonvoy numbers, which are the only #'s that the resort has for reservations.  This is a huge issue for me right now.  How do I know which week these numbers go to?  And why are guests secondary to the owners, when guests are added?  That is crap.  So a renter cannot verify the confirmation either by name or by Vistana number.  

But did Vistana have an answer?  No.  They don't have the Marriott numbers, they have the Vistana reservation #'s only.  The right hand and the left hand need to work together.  This is ridiculous. 

I have deeded summer weeks to reserve for next summer, which have always required a phone call.  I can reserve SBP over a year out, but it always requires a phone call.  Time on the phone on Friday, waiting for a person to answer: 1 hours and 10 minutes.  Is there are better time of day to call?


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 4, 2022)

I got really lucky and was able to log in after 48 minutes trying on April 1st, 2022 at 9:48 pm PST right when the reservation window opened for April 1st, 2023 in my home resort. I was so pissed off for 48 minutes because I got a message saying they were down for maintenance. Who takes their reservation system down for maintenance when they know the booking window is opening? 

Since then, I have logged in on and off to check on whether it times out or not and whether the inventory for the date I wanted is still available. It is hit or miss as to whether I get a time out or not. However, the times I have gotten in, the inventory has still been available. At least that part is a positive. I would be screaming at the top of my lungs if I were unable to book at my home resort at 12 months out.

I am not sure if screaming in a TUG thread will be effective. I assume TUG members are a small percentage of total owners. It is hard to say what will be effective. 

Frankly, I am rather shocked Vistana would do this on purpose. To me, this is such a negative that if I were not already a happy MVC owner, I would not want to integrate into the MVC system. I can totally understand why Vistana owners are pissed off at MVC.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 4, 2022)

New day - same old BS - time out. 

#dontbuymarriott


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 4, 2022)

> I am not sure if screaming in a TUG thread will be effective. I assume TUG members are a small percentage of total owners. It is hard to say what will be effective.


  The big TS companies have people viewing TUG every day...

#don'tbuywestin


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 4, 2022)

Screaming at a VSN employee is not a good way to handle it, either.  People are fed up, but the VSN people that answer the phone are probably tired of the angry people. 

I am also waiting for weeks to show in my account that I bought resale.  That is taking forever.  Maybe Vistana is short staffed?


----------



## CPNY (Apr 4, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Screaming at a VSN employee is not a good way to handle it, either.  People are fed up, but the VSN people that answer the phone are probably tired of the angy people.
> 
> I am also waiting for weeks to show in my account that I bought resale.  That is taking forever.  Maybe Vistana is short staffed?


I agree, however, they are the first line of defense. They also wouldn’t be speaking to people who are yelling at them because those people would have already made their reservations online. This isn’t an isolated incident, it’s been ongoing all year.

again, I don’t condone yelling at CS reps. BUT, if they receive enough dissatisfaction from owners, maybe they will push it up to people who can actually make a change. Although, the cynical side of me is starting to agree with one of Denise’s post. Maybe, they are doing this to get all of those unreserved weeks for their own use or to get people to give back their ownership as this is their final straw.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 4, 2022)

CPNY said:


> I agree, however, they are the first line of defense. They also wouldn’t be speaking to people who are yelling at them because those people would have already made their reservations online. This isn’t an isolated incident, it’s been ongoing all year.
> 
> again, I don’t condone yelling at CS reps. BUT, if they receive enough dissatisfaction from owners, maybe they will push it up to people who can actually make a change. Although, the cynical side of me is starting to agree with one of Denise’s post. Maybe, they are doing this to get all of those unreserved weeks for their own use or to get people to give back their ownership as this is their final straw.


You can express yourself without yelling.  I talked to Roger a few days ago and kind of understood his frustration with owners who are taking it out on them.  

I think you do need to tell them that this has to be fixed and urge them to escalate your issues with Marriott and Vistana.  

I have different issues that VSN cannot help me fix.  The resort cannot help me, either.  No one can help.


----------



## needvaca (Apr 4, 2022)

I've tried the reservation system almost every day for a month+ now with the same results.
I can get Staroption reservations for Kierland (my developer bought home resort), St. John, and Harborside.
But I get the "Request Timeout" error message for all other resorts including Hawaii, Colorado, etc.

I noticed now at the bottom, there is a new note that says:

*"Please note:

The updated Villa Resort Availability Finder can now recognize most ownership types, however, certain ownership types do not have access.*"

This leads me to believe that Vistana has ABSOLUTELY done this on purpose, basically locking owners (possibly just resale owners) out of making any Staroption reservations at other than their home resorts.  Most likely with the express purpose of reacquiring this inventory for the new Marriott booking system.

This seems highly illegal, possibly class action lawsuit illegal.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 4, 2022)

needvaca said:


> I've tried the reservation system almost every day for a month+ now with the same results.
> I can get Staroption reservations for Kierland (my developer bought home resort), St. John, and Harborside.
> But I get the "Request Timeout" error message for all other resorts including Hawaii, Colorado, etc.
> 
> ...


Holy crap!  Pay a premium for Maui and not being able to book and a message like this one?  Disgusting.


----------



## YYJMSP (Apr 4, 2022)

needvaca said:


> I've tried the reservation system almost every day for a month+ now with the same results.
> I can get Staroption reservations for Kierland (my developer bought home resort), St. John, and Harborside.
> But I get the "Request Timeout" error message for all other resorts including Hawaii, Colorado, etc.
> 
> ...



i get the same timeout trying to make a SO reservation at Westin Desert Willow (a developer purchase), so i don't think it is maliciously targeted, it's just a complete general rolling failure...


----------



## CPNY (Apr 4, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> You can express yourself without yelling.  I talked to Roger a few days ago and kind of understood his frustration with owners who are taking it out on them.
> 
> I think you do need to tell them that this has to be fixed and urge them to escalate your issues with Marriott and Vistana.
> 
> I have different issues that VSN cannot help me fix.  The resort cannot help me, either.  No one can help.


For the record, I was out of 2022 star options by November of last year so I had nothing to yell at them about. If I do get “yell-ie” with CS reps I usually apologize and let them know it’s not them, I’m just extremely frustrated and having a hard time using my big words at the moment lol. That’s when they laugh and go above and beyond to help.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 4, 2022)

YYJMSP said:


> i get the same timeout trying to make a SO reservation at Westin Desert Willow (a developer purchase), so i don't think it is maliciously targeted, it's just a complete general rolling failure...


Our friends who were in California visiting family could not book at Westin Mission Hills for Thanksgiving period as they were unable to login.  I helped them book using their login information and I also had no issue booking for ourselves.  I do believe it is a geographical issue.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 4, 2022)

I got this response on Twitter - if you are on Twitter you definitely want to tweet about the reservation situation:

@Vistana

_Our web development team is aware of the intermittent time out errors that owners have been experiencing recently and are working diligently to improve them. In the interim, if you need assistance with a reservation, please contact Owner Services at 888-786-9637._


----------



## 10spro (Apr 4, 2022)

needvaca said:


> I've tried the reservation system almost every day for a month+ now with the same results.
> I can get Staroption reservations for Kierland (my developer bought home resort), St. John, and Harborside.
> But I get the "Request Timeout" error message for all other resorts including Hawaii, Colorado, etc.
> 
> ...


I've had similar experience and kind of wondered this myself. With so many of us experiencing issues, it's been long enough now for IT to figure it out, I have to believe there is something else going on behind the scenes. Very disappointing for a new WKORV OFD resale owner, having a horrible time getting a home reservation.


----------



## CPNY (Apr 4, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> I got this response on Twitter - if you are on Twitter you definitely want to tweet about the reservation situation:
> @Vistana
> 
> _Our web development team is aware of the intermittent time out errors that owners have been experiencing recently and are working diligently to improve them. In the interim, if you need assistance with a reservation, please contact Owner Services at 888-786-9637._


I posted an encouragement to tweet post in the Vistana/Marriott owners group on FB. Enough is enough. This has to be corrected now.

although now it seems to be affecting the Marriott site as well. Clearly this is due to the merged program, but it still is ridiculously unacceptable


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 4, 2022)

@rickandcindy23
Nobody said scream - I said call and complain (and repeat). Along with other methods discussed here.
There are also FB groups complaining of same thing.
The only time out I am getting is for WKORV (my ownership).
Not… no inventory left, etc.
Getting timed out at various times throughout day and night over weeks now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 4, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> I do believe it is a geographical issue.



Not geographical - along with other methods, I have used a VPN that allows sign in from various locations throughout the US.
Get Timed-Out every time - going on 7 weeks now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Apr 4, 2022)

DavidnRobin said:


> Not geographical - along with other methods, I have used a VPN that allows sign in from various locations throughout the US.
> Get Timed-Out every time - going on 7 weeks now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It doesn't quite work like that. A VPN is just masking your physical location. Even 'logical' connections have to meander their way through physical infrastructure. What you mention would only be relevant if Marriott were purposefully blocking physical geographies.


----------



## cubigbird (Apr 4, 2022)

needvaca said:


> I've tried the reservation system almost every day for a month+ now with the same results.
> I can get Staroption reservations for Kierland (my developer bought home resort), St. John, and Harborside.
> But I get the "Request Timeout" error message for all other resorts including Hawaii, Colorado, etc.
> 
> ...



The way this is going it certainly seems the end of the road is leading to class action litigation.  It’s certainly not improving, if anything it’s still getting worse.  As owners more and more get locked out and prevented from using what they paid for, by contract, this becomes more likely.


----------



## tamu_bu (Apr 4, 2022)

It seems my email to dwight.smith@mvwc.com was delegated for response.  Here is what I received....

Dear Mr. Mxxxxxxxx,

Thank you for your email to Dwight Smith.  Mr. Smith received your email and asked me to respond on behalf of the Westin Vacation Club brand.

I am very sorry to hear about your frustrations related to using the owners website to make home resort reservations.  Our web development team is aware of the intermittent time out errors that some owners have been experiencing recently.  Typically, this type of an error is caused when a large influx of owners log into the website at the same time while competing for popular vacation travel periods such as school breaks or holidays. Anytime this happens, owners are encouraged to re-visit the website when traffic subsides or contact Member Services to place their reservation request.

In review of your account it appears that you were successful using the website to make a reservation at The Westin Kierland arriving on March 19, 2023.  If you need assistance with reservations in the future please feel free to contact our Member Services office at 888-986-9637.  Our Vacation Advisors are ready and able to assist with future stay requests.  Member Services hours of operation are Monday through Friday from 9am to 8pm eastern time.     

Thank you,

 


*MARRIOTT VACATIONS WORLDWIDE*
*Ray Filippone*
Director Customer Advocacy
CUSTOMER ADVOCACY
*T* 800-860-9384


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 4, 2022)

cubigbird said:


> The way this is going it certainly seems the end of the road is leading to class action litigation.  It’s certainly not improving, if anything it’s still getting worse.  As owners more and more get locked out and prevented from using what they paid for, by contract, this becomes more likely.


Won't they say that you can always call to make a reservation. Is the ability to make a reservation online promised or guaranteed?


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Apr 4, 2022)

Have the OED or Webster's recently redefined the meaning of the word "intermittent"?


----------



## cubigbird (Apr 4, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Won't they say that you can always call to make a reservation. Is the ability to make a reservation online promised or guaranteed?


If I own high season in STJ (which I do) and I am unable to book what I own in the season I own due to the issues we have been dealing with - website down and owner services extended hold times, what recourse do we have?  I shouldn’t have to be relegated to a different season.  Technically it’s a breach of contract?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 4, 2022)

My timeouts are happening at all times - not just when there is heavy traffic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 4, 2022)

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> It doesn't quite work like that. A VPN is just masking your physical location. Even 'logical' connections have to meander their way through physical infrastructure. What you mention would only be relevant if Marriott were purposefully blocking physical geographies.



It was stated as geographical - that must mean location of where I am trying to reserve (Maui) and not my location as the VPN locations I have tried are NJ, FL, CO and NV - and CA (our location). Even tried the UK.

Timed out in every instance whether high traffic time or others.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 4, 2022)

Just tried WKORV again (HomeResort) for 2023 - Timed out every time no matter which 2023 (Sat, Sun) date entered.

Changed to WPORV (HomeResort) for 2023 - shows reservation available for Fri-Fri, Sat-Sat, and Sun-Sun

I just sent email to Ray and Dwight - it will be interesting to see if I get a response. I never did last time I contacted their advocacy department.

ray.filippone@mvwc.com

I miss Starwood - at least former VP S. Clark’s group was responsive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 4, 2022)

Response to the message I sent from the dashboard:

communication@mvwc.com<communication@mvwc.com>
via ozjxs1mxkum44kc8.uhtd.a-jkl3mao.na142.bnc.salesforce.com
​
​






Dear DENISEM,

We are sorry to learn of your frustration regarding using the villa finder tool online.

We are aware that there are issues when booking a reservation online due to our migration; however, you are welcome to contact Owner Services directly for further assistance at 888-786-9637, Monday through Friday from 9 a.m. to 8 p.m. Eastern Standard Time.

Should you have any additional questions, please let me know.

Sincerely,

Ricky V.
Vacation Ownership Specialist

*T* (800) 847-8262 *F* (888) 475-9128
VISTANA SIGNATURE EXPERIENCES
9002 SAN MARCO COURT
ORLANDO, FL 32819




#Vistanaterriblecustomerservice


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Apr 4, 2022)

DavidnRobin said:


> It was stated as geographical - that must mean location of where I am trying to reserve (Maui) and not my location as the VPN locations I have tried are NJ, FL, CO and NV - and CA (our location). Even tried the UK.
> 
> Timed out in every instance whether high traffic time or others.
> 
> ...



My apologies. Earlier "Vistana is down" threads had covered the subject of people in certain geographic regions having problems when others were not.


----------



## wjarcher (Apr 4, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> Response to the message I sent from the dashboard:
> 
> communication@mvwc.comemail]>
> via ozjxs1mxkum44kc8.uhtd.a-jkl3mao.na142.bnc.salesforce.com
> ...


This is pretty much a boiler plate response from Marriott. I had a 30min phone call last Friday with the customer services. It timed out on their end too.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## echino (Apr 4, 2022)

"I apologize for the issues you are experiencing searching availability online. Our website is going through several updates to improve the experience Owners have to reserve and manage their ownership. While a specific date or time as to when this matter will be resolved is not available, please rest assured that our IT Department is working diligently to rectify this issue."


----------



## tamu_bu (Apr 4, 2022)

"please rest assured...." I think I speak for most of us that none of us are resting in the assurance platitude.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 4, 2022)

Easy for them to say, "rest assured" ....When you pay close to $3000/week in MF and find your planned family vacation is destroyed because you cannot reserve the room online and sit on hold for a rep who also times out.


----------



## CPNY (Apr 4, 2022)

Sounds to me that this is delaying owners from being able to book prime weeks. They are probably anticipating a lot of owners left to book weeks they don’t want so they elect to convert to DC points just to have more options for next year. Looks like the DCE will have a lot of Vistana weeks by default. It’s interesting that places like Harborside which cannot convert until 2024 has zero issued timing out. This could be calculated and I wouldn’t be shocked.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 4, 2022)

cubigbird said:


> If I own high season in STJ (which I do) and I am unable to book what I own in the season I own due to the issues we have been dealing with - website down and owner services extended hold times, what recourse do we have?  I shouldn’t have to be relegated to a different season.  Technically it’s a breach of contract?


It may, but from my understanding Vistana doesn't take control of unreserved weeks until 75 days in advance. So as long as you are still outside 75 days from the first week of your season, then there should be some availability somewhere in your season. I am not sure extended hold times would would constitute a breach. Not being able to get through on the phone at all might. I am just referring to the legality of it, not whether it is right or wrong.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 5, 2022)

I just tried to do a dummy booking for WKORVN with an April 1 date for next year. Took about 10 seconds to load an available home resort reservation (had the option to book with either my week or our Flex points).  is about 55 minutes after midnight EDT.

I click through and have the option to book (didn’t do the final step of actually reserving). When is the timeout error occurring - before any results are shown?


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 5, 2022)

Yes, before any availability is shown.

1:15 eastern and nothing - when does that intermittent availability start?


----------



## Mcjohan (Apr 5, 2022)

jabberwocky said:


> I just tried to do a dummy booking for WKORVN with an April 1 date for next year. Took about 10 seconds to load an available home resort reservation (had the option to book with either my week or our Flex points).  is about 55 minutes after midnight EDT.
> 
> I click through and have the option to book (didn’t do the final step of actually reserving). When is the timeout error occurring - before any results are shown?



I just tried the same thing, my dummy home resort booking for WKORVN also worked.  What I can’t do is make a staroptions reservation at Lagunamar for this year.  I have a reservation that I want to change but don’t want to release my original reservation until I know the room size is available.  I’ve been getting time-out messages all day.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 5, 2022)

To Vistana, Intermittente=Consistent.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 5, 2022)

jabberwocky said:


> I just tried to do a dummy booking for WKORVN with an April 1 date for next year. Took about 10 seconds to load an available home resort reservation (had the option to book with either my week or our Flex points).  is about 55 minutes after midnight EDT.
> 
> I click through and have the option to book (didn’t do the final step of actually reserving). When is the timeout error occurring - before any results are shown?
> 
> View attachment 50820


This is more concerning. It's not that no one is getting inventory. It's that some are getting inventory and not others so when you call in the to call center as they suggest when they open in the am there may be no inventory remaining.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 5, 2022)

I was on the phone for 90 minutes total, but I was able to get my Bonvoy #'s associated with the Vistana numbers via that phone call.  Maria was very nice.  

Roger lost my small one bedroom at SBP that I had for 7/9.  I called to lock it into the two sides and was supposed to get back the small one bedroom.  I always get the small one bedroom back, but not this time.  I will book the two sides of the lockoff separately from this day forward.  I am going to send a message through Vistana to see if they will get it back for me.  

The lack of Westin Maui inventory through exchange on II for Hawaii is obvious.  I do not know if this is because this inventory will be made available to Marriott owners before it ever gets to II.  If that is the case, then I definitely have to buy a resale Westin mandatory to get what I want every year during whale season.  I am just waiting a bit to see what happens with all of you in trying to book your oceanfront units.


----------



## CPNY (Apr 5, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The lack of Westin Maui inventory through exchange on II for Hawaii is obvious.  I do not know if this is because this inventory will be made available to Marriott owners before it ever gets to II.  If that is the case, then I definitely have to buy a resale Westin mandatory to get what I want every year during whale season.  I am just waiting a bit to see what happens with all of you in trying to book your oceanfront units.



I think we are all in agreement that Marriott will make inventory available for their DC owners at the expense of the VSN and II. Buy where you want to go as they say. Renting is another option.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 5, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The lack of Westin Maui inventory through exchange on II for Hawaii is obvious.  I do not know if this is because this inventory will be made available to Marriott owners before it ever gets to II.  If that is the case, then I definitely have to buy a resale Westin mandatory to get what I want every year during whale season.  I am just waiting a bit to see what happens with all of you in trying to book your oceanfront units.


The lack of Westin Maui inventory in II has been going on for the past 5 years, so it has nothing to do with Marriott.  I suspect most owners rent their weeks out for beaucoup bucks.

With all that we know todate, owning a lower MF per SO is the most cost effective way to book through VSN.  Seeing the MVC charts for Westin Maui properties, as shared by TUGgers, no way I will use DC to book a stay at Westin Maui.


----------



## 10spro (Apr 5, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I definitely have to buy a resale Westin mandatory to get what I want every year during whale season.  I am just waiting a bit to see what happens with all of you in trying to book your oceanfront units.


Very difficult booking my home week at WKORV. Granted I own OFD, which is limited inventory, but it is consistently gone or otherwise unavailable by the time I can ever complete a search.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 5, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> The lack of Westin Maui inventory in II has been going on for the past 5 years, so it has nothing to do with Marriott.  I suspect most owners rent their weeks out for beaucoup bucks.
> 
> With all that we know todate, owning a lower MF per SO is the most cost effective way to book through VSN.  Seeing the MVC charts for Westin Maui properties, as shared by TUGgers, no way I will use DC to book a stay at Westin Maui.


I was able to get many weeks for this year at Westins on Maui via exchange through II.  I turned down a bunch that didn't quite work for our stays.  I was able to get two weeks for our kids as well.  Last year it was easy to get Westins because of Covid.  Marriott was easy too.  

Ongoing searches used to work great.  I decided we should go to Maui in August-September and haven't gotten a single hit.  It's just obvious that things have changed, and not for the better for my preference with my SBP and SDO.  I realize that I was lucky all of those years.  My luck has run out.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 5, 2022)

10spro said:


> Very difficult booking my home week at WKORV. Granted I own OFD, which is limited inventory, but it is consistently gone or otherwise unavailable by the time I can ever complete a search.


OFD? or Ocean Front Center?


----------



## 10spro (Apr 5, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> OFD? or Ocean Front Center?


OFD


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 5, 2022)

What's OFD?  That was my question.   Oceanfront Deluxe, I think.  So you have the 176,000 SO's one that I am wanting to buy.

Searching for SBP:


----------



## 10spro (Apr 5, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> What's OFD?  That was my question.   Oceanfront Deluxe, I think.  So you have the 176,000 SO's one that I am wanting to buy.


Sorry, yes I have Oceanfront Deluxe. Love, love, love it! Nothing better IMO. I'm just becoming increasingly concerned how difficult it is as an owner to book my home week, and I'm not even looking for any prime time dates. I did a search the other day for end of March, which I expected to be not a very popular time, and I mean I searched for many hours and over several days, with absolutely no luck. Most times I got errors or timeout or no inventory, which I find very difficult to believe. I then randomly changed my dates going backwards through March into February, and sure enough I landed President's Day week. I don't even want to go on President's Day week, but I grabbed it anyway.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 5, 2022)

@10spro FYI end of March is Spring Break for many schools. Does the OFD have a full balcony on the studio?  One thing we like about North is that both sides of the lockoff have a balcony and a Washer/Dryer. Essential if we lockoff the unit into a 2 week stay.  We would have loved to buy a South OF but EOYs are rare and expensive.


----------



## ragdoll (Apr 5, 2022)

10spro said:


> I'm just becoming increasingly concerned how difficult it is as an owner to book my home week, and I'm not even looking for any prime time dates. I did a search the other day for end of March, which I expected to be not a very popular time, and I mean I searched for many hours and over several days, with absolutely no luck. Most times I got errors or timeout or no inventory, which I find very difficult to believe. I then randomly changed my dates going backwards through March into February, and sure enough I landed President's Day week. I don't even want to go on President's Day week, but I grabbed it anyway.


This has me wondering if they are holding back inventory for the 13-month booking window so that we Vistana owners are second in line.


----------



## vacation dreaming (Apr 5, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @10spro FYI end of March is Spring Break for many schools. Does the OFD have a full balcony on the studio?  One thing we like about North is that both sides of the lockoff have a balcony and a Washer/Dryer. Essential if we lockoff the unit into a 2 week stay.  We would have loved to buy a South OF but EOYs are rare and expensive.


Yes, OFD has a full balcony on the studio.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 5, 2022)

10spro said:


> Sorry, yes I have Oceanfront Deluxe. Love, love, love it! Nothing better IMO. I'm just becoming increasingly concerned how difficult it is as an owner to book my home week, and I'm not even looking for any prime time dates. I did a search the other day for end of March, which I expected to be not a very popular time, and I mean I searched for many hours and over several days, with absolutely no luck. Most times I got errors or timeout or no inventory, which I find very difficult to believe. I then randomly changed my dates going backwards through March into February, and sure enough I landed President's Day week. I don't even want to go on President's Day week, but I grabbed it anyway.


President's week is one of the ones I would take as an owner.  The studio would rent well for most of the fees you pay for the two bedroom.

We wanted to be at Hono Koa at the end of our trip next year to celebrate our 50th anniversary.  We booked our 3 weeks at Hono Koa for the three full weeks of March starting 3/4.  Our fees for that ordinary resort are quite high now because owners are not paying.  I still value the unit size: 2 bedrooms with full kitchen and lots of space and 40 feet to the water in our oceanfront view.  But the fees are now $2,350 for each week.  I don't think I will be buying more of them, not that they are easy to find, since only 4 units are oceanfront.  That is 200 owners.  I believe that people are walking away in droves, and of course the management company is overpricing these units for sale.  I do not know the future of Hono Koa and there may not be a future for it as a timeshare with so few people paying. 

This is why I am thinking of Westin.  We can stay in the one bedroom and rent the studio for most of the MF's.  We like to be on Maui for five weeks.  Rick is even onboard with the idea, and he is one tough cookie to deal with.


----------



## 10spro (Apr 5, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We like to be on Maui for five weeks.


That sounds like heaven. Congrats on #50.


----------



## 10spro (Apr 5, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @10spro Does the OFD have a full balcony on the studio?


OFD studio does have a full balcony, and is supposedly a little larger than the standard studio, however, it is technically not oceanfront. It is around the corner on the side which I would put in the oceanview category.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 5, 2022)

It still sucks this morning:


----------



## CPNY (Apr 5, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> It still sucks this morning:
> 
> View attachment 50898


I’ve been going back and forth with them on twitter via messenger and have been assured it will be resolved within the next few days LOL. Been calling them out on all their lies.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 5, 2022)

Folks - Let's focus on the Vistana/Marriott reservation system, please.


----------



## sox21 (Apr 6, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> It still sucks this morning:
> 
> View attachment 50898


I had read earlier that the timeout occurs after 30 seconds. Is this always the case? If so, this is more than likely a problem in their database. As a web/ database developer, I am familiar with the default query timeout of 30 seconds. This normally occurs when databases and or queries are not optimized, data is being queried from a database that is replicated and in a persistent state of being updated or bulk updates are occurring to data with poor locking strategies. I know this explanation doesn’t help resolve anything for owners but wanted to provide some IT insight. If the timeout occurs consistently at 30 seconds, there is a high level of probability that their issue is in their database. I can’t imagine that this Is occurring due to the amount of data, more than likely it’s IT staff that are not highly skilled working with data migration, they made an update which they cannot roll back and are stuck with this reality until it is fixed. Good IT shops fix this stuff in hours, not days, weeks or months.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 6, 2022)

sox21 said:


> I had read earlier that the timeout occurs after 30 seconds. Is this always the case? If so, this is more than likely a problem in their database. As a web/ database developer, I am familiar with the default query timeout of 30 seconds. This normally occurs when databases and or queries are not optimized, data is being queried from a database that is replicated and in a persistent state of being updated or bulk updates are occurring to data with poor locking strategies. I know this explanation doesn’t help resolve anything for owners but wanted to provide some IT insight. If the timeout occurs consistently at 30 seconds, there is a high level of probability that their issue is in their database. I can’t imagine that this Is occurring due to the amount of data, more than likely it’s IT staff that are not highly skilled working with data migration, they made an update which they cannot roll back and are stuck with this reality until it is fixed. Good IT shops fix this stuff in hours, not days, weeks or months.


Vistana IT got their certifications from a Cracker Jack box!


----------



## Red elephant (Apr 6, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> Folks - Let's focus on the Vistana/Marriott reservation system, please.


I just booked WLR for December and it took 1 hour the first time and 20 mins the second time to get thru.


----------



## PamMo (Apr 6, 2022)

Like most of you, I've been consistently sent to TIMEOUT at every attempt to book for next year. Weirdly, on my third or fourth try today, I was able to book my WKORVN oceanfront for Valentine's week, followed up by another oceanfront for Easter week. It all seemed so random. Once I was "in" everything seemed to be working normally. I don't have an early timestamp for Valentine's week, but at least I can get out of winter weather!

I hope others have the same good luck today!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 6, 2022)

New day - same .  Can't even pull up one resort, one date, one villa type at my home resort:


----------



## 10spro (Apr 6, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> New day - same .  Can't even pull up one resort, one date, one villa type at my home resort:
> 
> View attachment 50984


I've been timing out for 45 minutes now starting at 9:00am Pacific. Have not been able to complete even one search, actually the search doesn't even start, I click "Find" and times out every time. Did we decide this might be geographical? Or maybe time of day?


----------



## vacationtime1 (Apr 6, 2022)

10spro said:


> I've been timing out for 45 minutes now starting at 9:00am Pacific. Have not been able to complete even one search, actually the search doesn't even start, I click "Find" and times out every time. Did we decide this might be geographical? Or maybe time of day?


I think it is geographical.  I can search and reserve Kierland; I get timeouts when I search WKORV.  This has been the pattern for a couple of weeks.


----------



## 10spro (Apr 6, 2022)

vacationtime1 said:


> I think it is geographical.  I can search and reserve Kierland; I get timeouts when I search WKORV.  This has been the pattern for a couple of weeks.


Same for me...too bad I'm not looking to book Kierland. I actually have tested a couple other Westin properties and they all come up, but still getting timeout for anything in Hawaii.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Apr 6, 2022)

10spro said:


> Same for me...too bad I'm not looking to book Kierland. I actually have tested a couple other Westin properties and they all come up, but still getting timeout for anything in Hawaii.


WKORV-N has always and continues to work fine for me albeit a little slower than it used to be.


----------



## fasha39 (Apr 6, 2022)

Anyone having success booking WLR?


----------



## emeryjre (Apr 6, 2022)

sox21 said:


> I had read earlier that the timeout occurs after 30 seconds. Is this always the case? If so, this is more than likely a problem in their database. As a web/ database developer, I am familiar with the default query timeout of 30 seconds. This normally occurs when databases and or queries are not optimized, data is being queried from a database that is replicated and in a persistent state of being updated or bulk updates are occurring to data with poor locking strategies. I know this explanation doesn’t help resolve anything for owners but wanted to provide some IT insight. If the timeout occurs consistently at 30 seconds, there is a high level of probability that their issue is in their database. I can’t imagine that this Is occurring due to the amount of data, more than likely it’s IT staff that are not highly skilled working with data migration, they made an update which they cannot roll back and are stuck with this reality until it is fixed. Good IT shops fix this stuff in hours, not days, weeks or months.


I guess the high school senior class project didn't cover that issue for the current IT people.


----------



## Mcjohan (Apr 6, 2022)

fasha39 said:


> Anyone having success booking WLR?


It took me one hour and 50 minutes Monday night.  I finally got some results using flexible check-in days close to the date I was looking for.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 6, 2022)

fasha39 said:


> Anyone having success booking WLR?


I tried doing some searches the other day for Lagunamar and they all timed out.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 6, 2022)

I have not had problems with WLR and WKV.  Westin Kaanapali timed out 9 out of 10 times for me.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Apr 6, 2022)

fasha39 said:


> Anyone having success booking WLR?


Can't go all the way through to booking because I have nothing to book with but I'm getting results back in the 0-8 and 8-12 month windows although it's telling me there's no availability for March/April 2023. Only seen 1 timeout.


----------



## Nick66 (Apr 6, 2022)

I just tried WKORV, WKORVN, WPV, WLR. They all would find studios at 8 months and time out on 1 and 2 bed. Then just a minute ago I was able to pull up 2 bedrooms at WKORV and WKORVN.


----------



## sharr7 (Apr 6, 2022)

I haven't seen this on the Dashboard page until today:

"Our apologies. We are aware of intermittent time out errors when attempting to book a vacation online. This is not an acceptable experience for our valued Owners, and our team is working diligently to resolve the issue as soon as possible. Please try your search again. If this issue persists, please contact Owner Services at +1 888‑986‑9637 between 9 a.m. and 8 p.m. Eastern Time Monday through Friday for assistance booking your vacation. "

I'm not actually looking, but to add my data to the pile: I also got timeouts at most resorts, especially Hawaii; until just now when I tried. See decent availability in early December at WKORV/N.

Now might be the time to try if you've been locked out. From recent comments here seems I'm not the only one who's now "in." Perhaps this is the "intermittent" thing they keep gaslighting us about...


----------



## Red elephant (Apr 6, 2022)

fasha39 said:


> Anyone having success booking WLR?


I booked late  last night took me an hour to get thru the first booking and 20 mins or so the second booking


----------



## CPNY (Apr 7, 2022)

sharr7 said:


> I haven't seen this on the Dashboard page until today:
> 
> "Our apologies. We are aware of intermittent time out errors when attempting to book a vacation online. This is not an acceptable experience for our valued Owners, and our team is working diligently to resolve the issue as soon as possible. Please try your search again. If this issue persists, please contact Owner Services at +1 888‑986‑9637 between 9 a.m. and 8 p.m. Eastern Time Monday through Friday for assistance booking your vacation. "
> 
> ...


It seems that our frustration and the pressure most of us put on them got things moving in the right direction, even if it was to just get them to admit this level of service is garbage. My issue is the amount of pressure that had to be put on them in order for them to acknowledge their junk MVC IT. Just tell us there will be systems outages due to the integration. I’m glad it’s up and running.


----------



## Scotten (Apr 7, 2022)

I had to call yesterday (to use some 2023 points) and the CS person was super helpful and nice AND admitted he was a Marriott person who was cross-trained on the Vistana system.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 7, 2022)

sharr7 said:


> I haven't seen this on the Dashboard page until today:
> 
> "Our apologies. We are aware of intermittent time out errors when attempting to book a vacation online. This is not an acceptable experience for our valued Owners, and our team is working diligently to resolve the issue as soon as possible. Please try your search again. If this issue persists, please contact Owner Services at +1 888‑986‑9637 between 9 a.m. and 8 p.m. Eastern Time Monday through Friday for assistance booking your vacation. "
> 
> ...



Although they may see the reservation finally in the account as a success. What planet defines success when it takes at least 95 minutes and several days of of retries, uncertainty and spinning circles to secure a reservation!


----------



## CPNY (Apr 7, 2022)

Scotten said:


> I had to call yesterday (to use some 2023 points) and the CS person was super helpful and nice AND admitted he was a Marriott person who was cross-trained on the Vistana system.


I remember when they changed many CS reps after the acquisition. Every time I called in and I spoke to a rep, they had zero clue, the amount of incorrect information they gave was insane. Glad to see people have finally been trained.


----------



## Scotten (Apr 7, 2022)

CPNY said:


> I remember when they changed many CS reps after the acquisition. Every time I called in and I spoke to a rep, they had zero clue, the amount of incorrect information they gave was insane. Glad to see people have finally been trained.



Frankly I'm not paying attention to the Vistana-Marriott merger, but "Daniel" talked about how everything is moving into the Marriott system in phases (and I think he said that WSJ was scheduled to bump to their system in late April 2022).


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 7, 2022)

CPNY said:


> I remember when they changed many CS reps after the acquisition. Every time I called in and I spoke to a rep, they had zero clue, the amount of incorrect information they gave was insane. Glad to see people have finally been trained.


Yeah, I can smile a bit about that one.  I remember thinking I was educating every single one of them on what I can book and when.  Clueless people, and I think a lot of them were working out of their homes.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 7, 2022)

I had a somewhat useful back-forth with a MWVC Rep -
I won’t share what they wrote out of respect and probably legality, but the volumes of complaints coming from multiple fronts have perked up senior management.

I am 50/50 Time Outs now when it was 100%.

As Thursday 9pm PST (for Sat Apr7 2023) is tonite- it will be interesting to see what progress has been made.

Sorry for typos - screen glare.
It is HOT here in Sonoma Co!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kozykritter (Apr 7, 2022)

Just logged in to attempt a reservation I've been unable to make and this message attached was posted on the dashboard...  finally able to make Thanksgiving week reservation for SBP so that's a positive


----------



## Mauiwmn (Apr 8, 2022)

I was finally able to book WKORV OFC tonight after 10 weeks of trying.  System did not time out tonight.  Worked for me as it had previously.


----------



## Mauiwmn (Apr 8, 2022)

I received this initial reply regarding my email to Marriott CEO.  I decided to write to him and let it filter down even though technically different company.  This is from 4/1/22.




> This email comes in follow-up to your below email addressed to Anthony Capuano. Thank you for taking time to share your concerns surrounding our website. Please know your concerns were forwarded to us at Marriott Vacation Worldwide Corporation to review and respond. Please accept my sincerest apologies for any frustration you may be experiencing.
> 
> We understand the challenges the website is causing and want you to know that our technology team is working diligently to get this resolved for you and all of our owners. We unfortunately do not have an estimated time of when this will be corrected.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mauiwmn (Apr 8, 2022)

Mauiwmn said:


> I received this initial reply regarding my email to Marriott CEO.  I decided to write to him and let it filter down even though technically different company.  This is from 4/1/22.



My reply below:

Thank you for the response. Unfortunately, it is unacceptable to state you have no time frame when the issue will be corrected as it has been going on for over 10 weeks now. I could teach myself code and build the system myself in that amount of time.

You have frustrated your entire Vistana customer base with this situation. Provide relevant communications and updates to all owners. There are groups of owners that are going to start posting Marriott’s actions on social media everywhere, so be prepared.

The Vistana website is on fire! Get all hands on deck and fix it immediately.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 8, 2022)

Yep, I just tried and the system is returning results on all the resorts that I had selected.


----------



## pchung6 (Apr 8, 2022)

I'm still getting timeouts on the thanksgiving week KOR, Nanea, or North. I already have the following week booked. This is the only specific check in date will work. It is beyond frustration knowingly my vacation to be cut in half while I was in front of my laptop at 9pm that day refreshing 10000 times and being getting timeouts every single fxxking day since.  Vistana booked 5 days for me over the phone, but it's studio and I'm looking 1br 7 days, still 2 days short.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Apr 8, 2022)

pchung6 said:


> I'm still getting timeouts on the thanksgiving week KOR, Nanea, or North. I already have the following week booked. This is the only specific check in date will work. It is beyond frustration knowingly my vacation to be cut in half while I was in front of my laptop at 9pm that day refreshing 10000 times and being getting timeouts every single fxxking day since.  Vistana booked 5 days for me over the phone, but it's studio and I'm looking 1br 7 days, still 2 days short.


Have you ever considered that their might not actually be any availability?


----------



## Denise L (Apr 8, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Although they may see the reservation finally in the account as a success. What planet defines success when it takes at least 95 minutes and several days of of retries, uncertainty and spinning circles to secure a reservation!



Yes, I hope to never have a booking experience like that again!


----------



## pchung6 (Apr 8, 2022)

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> Have you ever considered that their might not actually be any availability?


No, they don't have the availability right now, that's why I'm still checking everyday. Sometimes it works, most of the days I got timeout. The issue is system was down the date I supposed to book at 9pm and the following 14 days. It led to my current situation of 5 days studio reserved with 2 days short or 7 days short of 1 bedroom.


----------



## pchung6 (Apr 8, 2022)

Another issue I have is if I'm forced to take 5 days studio and book 2 days with cash, instead of 7 days 1 bedroom with SO points. I will be left with 20-25k points expiring in December. What I'm supposed to with these leftover points? Pay $109 to bank? Vistana/Marriott should have the courtesy to bank our left points for free due to their system issue.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Apr 8, 2022)

pchung6 said:


> No, they don't have the availability right now, that's why I'm still checking everyday. Sometimes it works, most of the days I got timeout. The issue is system was down the date I supposed to book at 9pm and the following 14 days. It led to my current situation of 5 days studio reserved with 2 days short or 7 days short of 1 bedroom.


I thought the system was working fine back in November or were you looking to make the reservation in March? How do you know there was availability for Thanksgiving Week at the 8 month window? Typically there isn't.


----------



## daviator (Apr 8, 2022)

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> I thought the system was working fine back in November or were you looking to make the reservation in March? How do you know there was availability for Thanksgiving Week at the 8 month window? Typically there isn't.


We are usually at WKOR at Thanksgiving and I always have to make the reservations at 12 months; when I've waited and tried to do it later, there is never availability, including right at 8 months.  You might get lucky of course, there's always a chance of that, but I think it's likely that there was no inventory available at 8 months there.

I reserved for this November at 12 months and had no trouble doing it online, the system was working fine then.


----------



## pchung6 (Apr 8, 2022)

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> I thought the system was working fine back in November or were you looking to make the reservation in March? How do you know there was availability for Thanksgiving Week at the 8 month window? Typically there isn't.


It was there. I checked 20 minutes before 9pm that day. The system went straight to timeout at 9pm and 1 second. It was Friday, so I couldn’t call until Monday, then nothing available. Think how pissed I was…


----------



## pchung6 (Apr 8, 2022)

daviator said:


> We are usually at WKOR at Thanksgiving and I always have to make the reservations at 12 months; when I've waited and tried to do it later, there is never availability, including right at 8 months.  You might get lucky of course, there's always a chance of that, but I think it's likely that there was no inventory available at 8 months there.
> 
> I reserved for this November at 12 months and had no trouble doing it online, the system was working fine then.


For this year thanksgiving Westin Maui, Homeresort for OF reservation wasn’t available since 9 months, but SO reservation was available at 8 months, even 1 br oceanview. This was the one I aimed at 9pm that day, but I was fine with island view. I’m positive because I was checking it almost every few days last few weeks.


----------



## The Haileys (Apr 10, 2022)

For those who are changing the reservation guest name - to a renter, or family member, etc. to use - such requests are not always going through. I changed the name on a booking at SVR so my daughter and her family can use it, checking in today. I just got a call from owner VIP to see what time *I* am expecting to check in. I tell her that I changed the reservation to my daughter's name. She said that it is not in the system! 

ETA because I didn't intend to submit the post quite yet ... 

I double checked that I had the confirmation of the change, and that I had forwarded it to my daughter - Yep. Then I logged into Marriott, and sure enough, it's still there in My Trips. But the name change is in the Dashboard. 

Luckily, my "renter" is family, and I called her while she was still on the way to let her know there might be some issues at check in. But if it were a rental to someone else, that could present some very unpleasant issues. 

Also, SVR is still directing owners to the VIP check in back in the Lakes section, which is only open from 1:00 pm to 6:00 pm, so if you arrive at other times, you can't get checked in. You can "enjoy the resort" and come back later. We ran into this before - we arrived at 10:00 am, and had plans that wouldn't get us back until late that night. I had to pitch a bit of a fit to get them to agree to check us in at the Welcome Center when we got back, on our schedule, not theirs.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 10, 2022)

The Haileys said:


> For those who are changing the reservation guest name - to a renter, or family member, etc. to use - such requests are not always going through. I changed the name on a booking at SVR so my daughter and her family can use it, checking in today. I just got a call from owner VIP to see what time *I* am expecting to check in. I tell her that I changed the reservation to my daughter's name. She said that it is not in the system!


I have been sounding the alarm on this for some time.  Guest names are not showing up.  The owners' names show on reservations, even with guests added.  You have to call the resort, give them the Bonvoy number, and they can look it up and add your guest's name.


----------



## tstiv1996 (Apr 11, 2022)

not looking for a reservation till '23, but have been invested in when this website will start functioning... was able to get through on two occasions today searching all 3 maui resorts exactly 8 mo out (Dec 11). not saying its fixed, but first time in 2 months I've made it that far. Saw some OF Units in maui which is rare at the 8 mo mark.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 13, 2022)

Wow!
I was just checking HomeResort availability for 1Bd OFD at WKORV and a villa was actually available (for 3/25/23). 
I didn’t take it as I was just checking (like I sometimes do), and plan to reserve later this year like normal.

Big difference from the endless Time Outs. Nice to see some action on Marriotts part.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vacation dreaming (Apr 13, 2022)

DavidnRobin said:


> Wow!
> I was just checking HomeResort availability for 1Bd OFD at WKORV and a villa was actually available (for 3/25/23).
> I didn’t take it as I was just checking (like I sometimes do), and plan to reserve later this year like normal.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting - I had no luck at midnight that night and ended up with a sunday checkin.  I just went back and grabbed the Saturday check-in.  I am still disappointed that I could not get the full 2 bedroom but at least I got the correct dates now.


----------



## rcv82 (Apr 15, 2022)

vacation dreaming said:


> Thanks for posting - I had no luck at midnight that night and ended up with a sunday checkin. I just went back and grabbed the Saturday check-in. I am still disappointed that I could not get the full 2 bedroom but at least I got the correct dates now.



I booked a WKORV OFD 1 BR last night at midnight ET for a year out with no issue. The dial swirled for about 10 seconds a couple times in the process, but otherwise everything was smooth. I received one of the new-style confirmations at 10:01 pm MT. 

While this was good, I’m not sure whether this is just a result of booking in a lower demand part of the year or if they have actually made some improvements in the web site performance. Or both. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daviator (Apr 18, 2022)

I booked at WDW yesterday (a year out) with absolutely no problem, the site worked perfectly.  I don’t know if that indicates that they have solved the problem they were having or if it was just a fluke. This was in the middle of the day, btw, not right at midnight eastern.


----------



## 10spro (Apr 18, 2022)

I was one of the ones complaining several weeks ago, but I've logged in at different times, and the system seems to be working for me now where it wasn't before.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 18, 2022)

I spent about 30 minutes on the site a couple days ago and only received one time out error. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Apr 26, 2022)

Is the general consensus that Vistana/Marriott should be restored to a BUY rating now the website problems seem to be fixed?


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 26, 2022)

Nope - It is only partially fixed, and there is still a major problem:  Our overlords are sending Marriott format reservations with 8 digit reservation numbers to the front desks, and Westin format reservations with 6 digit reservation numbers to owners.  When you call the front desks with your Westin confirmation info. they just say they don't have your reservation and act like it's not their problem.  Recently, one of the Maui front desks told my renter that they would not be allowed to check in to the Westin resort with a Westin confirmation and my renter was in a panic!  I'm sure the front desks are pulling their hair out too, but it's unprofessional to take it out on owners and guests!


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 26, 2022)

All of my Vistana reservations since December have been 8 digits and show as such in the Bonvoy App.  Even reservations made before the transition have an 8 digit confirmation number that should be visible to you as the owner.

It would probably be a good idea to provide the latest to renters one rather than pulling the one sent from the legacy Vistana system. I know it’s a pain, but I should be a know “feature” by now for anyone who has done any number of reservations in the past 5 months.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 26, 2022)

You are very fortunate, because that is certainly not the norm. I help a lot of people with their reservation problems, and most Vistana owners are not receiving Marriott format _guest confirmations_.  Going to your Bonvoy Acct and looking up the Marriott number is not the same as receiving a legitimate looking confirmation which you can send to your renter.  Renters want a confirmation that looks like the real deal, and they want to be able to call the front desk and confirm it.  Renters are not comfortable with excuses about problems with the Vistana/Marriott merger.


----------



## daviator (Apr 26, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> You are very fortunate, because that is certainly not the norm. I help a lot of people with their reservation problems, and most Vistana owners are not receiving Marriott format _guest confirmations_.  Going to your Bonvoy Acct and looking up the Marriott number is not the same as receiving a legitimate looking confirmation which you can send to your renter.  Renters want a confirmation that looks like the real deal, and they want to be able to call the front desk and confirm it.  Renters are not comfortable with excuses about problems with the Vistana/Marriott merger.


it’s a mess, I’ve received as many as four different confirmation emails for the same reservation, each with a different number.  So it’s a bit like Russian roulette, which one to I forward on to a renter?  Do I send them all (because that looks really legit, lol…). I can only hope that it gets better now that the migration is apparently complete.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 26, 2022)

I am getting an email from reservations at res-marriott.com (this is for six different reservations at six different resorts) it looks pretty official to me. I’m not sure why that email confirmation would not be acceptable. Is it because it doesn’t have the renters name?


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 26, 2022)

I have a SO reservation and it shows up in my marriott.com as 8 digits, booked using "Westin Flex".  I also received an email which shows the same 8 digits reservation when I made the reservation.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 26, 2022)

1.  Most owners (me included) are not getting Marriott confirmations - that's what I'm trying to say here!

2.  Recently I ran a little test and called owner services and told them I was not getting the Marriott format confirmations with the 8 digit numbers - they said, "No problem, we will send them right now" - and they sent me standard Westin confirmations. (Which leads me to think they "thought" they were sending the Marriott versions, and didn't know that weren't going out.)

3.  Renters absolutely want to receive an official looking confirmation *with their name on it* - who wouldn't?


----------



## daviator (Apr 27, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> 3.  Renters absolutely want to receive an official looking confirmation *with their name on it* - who wouldn't?



Absolutely agree.  There is a lot of trust inherent to renting a timeshare from an owner, and if you can’t give them an official confirmation with their name on it after they’ve paid you thousands of dollars, they’re going to be pretty understandably nervous about whether they’ve been scammed.


----------



## rcv82 (Apr 27, 2022)

It seems to vary with where you reserve. For WKORV, I got the new Marriott format. For WPORV, I got the Vistana format. When I went online and requested another confirmation for WPORV, it came in the Marriott format. 

One problem for renting is that the Marriott confirmation still shows a parking charge like it was a hotel night, not complementary as it really is for owners or their guests, including rental guests. I use Redweek full service, so they then post the parking charge. 

I haven’t yet ran into the name issue, so that may be the next thing I hit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wjarcher (Apr 27, 2022)

The customer service can tell you the Marriott reservation number that is associated with the Vistana confirmation number.

I had two weeks with the same check-in and check-out, so I had to call to figure out which Marriott confirm was associated with which.

I also found that if you changed your guest name before their migration happened, the Marriott reservation will have the correct guest name. Otherwise, only the Vistana side has the right information. I was told that eventually both systems will be consistent, which I highly doubt. So I am also updating the Marriott reservation at marriott.com with the guest name myself after I requested the name update on vistana.com

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauiwmn (May 1, 2022)

I received this Marriott Survey in response to my executive complaint, post #117-118 in this thread.   There was just a “yes or no” link at the bottom of of this email.  I was pleased to provide my feedback regarding their lack of response/action regarding owner concerns during 3 months of reservation web site issues.


----------



## grgs (May 3, 2022)

I'm now experiencing the dreaded "Your villa is no longer available. Please modify search and try again" message after getting all the way through the reservation process.  Is it worth calling in to try to get a reservation?  Or, is that a waste of time?


----------



## CPNY (May 3, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have been sounding the alarm on this for some time.  Guest names are not showing up.  The owners' names show on reservations, even with guests added.  You have to call the resort, give them the Bonvoy number, and they can look it up and add your guest's name.


Because they are now on the Marriott hotels reservation system, you have to change the name on the Marriott website. I wish I knew that changing the name on vistana does nothing, I could have saved the 59 bucks and just changed the name for free on the bonvoy website. If they want crap IT, spread the word and don’t pay any guest name changes. Just change it on the bonvoy app


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 3, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> You are very fortunate, because that is certainly not the norm. I help a lot of people with their reservation problems, and most Vistana owners are not receiving Marriott format _guest confirmations_.  Going to your Bonvoy Acct and looking up the Marriott number is not the same as receiving a legitimate looking confirmation which you can send to your renter.  Renters want a confirmation that looks like the real deal, and they want to be able to call the front desk and confirm it.  Renters are not comfortable with excuses about problems with the Vistana/Marriott merger.


Even when they receive them (as in ME), they are not associated with the Vistana number.  Worthless when you have five July 4th reservations at SBP.  

I had to call and get the Bonvoy numbers for every single week, and we own a bunch of them. 

Even today when you make a reservation for next year, only the Vistana number is on the reservation.  It's ridiculously stupid of them to not realize their own issues.  It's just one of many problems I have with all of the brand new people working at Vistana.  Clueless.


----------



## byeloe (May 3, 2022)

CPNY said:


> Because they are now on the Marriott hotels reservation system, you have to change the name on the Marriott website. I wish I knew that changing the name on vistana does nothing, I could have saved the 59 bucks and just changed the name for free on the bonvoy website. If they want crap IT, spread the word and don’t pay any guest name changes. Just change it on the bonvoy app


None of my Vistana reservations show up on my Bonvoy app.  
They are all resale, so that could be it.   At check-in I ask them to ad my bonvoy #.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 3, 2022)

byeloe said:


> None of my Vistana reservations show up on my Bonvoy app.
> They are all resale, so that could be it. At check-in I ask them to ad my bonvoy #.



Mine are and they are resale.
Did you link your Vistana and Marriott accounts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric B (May 3, 2022)

CPNY said:


> Because they are now on the Marriott hotels reservation system, you have to change the name on the Marriott website. I wish I knew that changing the name on vistana does nothing, I could have saved the 59 bucks and just changed the name for free on the bonvoy website. If they want crap IT, spread the word and don’t pay any guest name changes. Just change it on the bonvoy app



I just did that (changed the guest name) for a reservation later this year that I made for a week I exchanged in ThirdHome.  Looks like it worked on the Marriott hotel website and it didn't cost anything, which is something they promised would be included in the combined club fees with the integration this summer.  This was for a mandatory resale week, so maybe there is hope that they're included, though it might just be that the inclusion in the combined fees is just puffery about something that would be going away anyway since it would cost them more to maintain it when integrating the reservation systems.  Kind of makes me wonder how much the IT side is driving what's in and what's out.


----------



## CPNY (May 3, 2022)

byeloe said:


> None of my Vistana reservations show up on my Bonvoy app.
> They are all resale, so that could be it.   At check-in I ask them to ad my bonvoy #.


Did you add your bonvoy number into the vistana reservation now? That’s how it knows which account to send the reservation. Do that now and you’ll see the reservation in your bonvoy app.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 3, 2022)

DavidnRobin said:


> Mine are and they are resale.
> Did you link your Vistana and Marriott accounts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have never tried to do this. I know some were successful getting their Bonvoy (previous SPG) numbers associated to resale ownerships, but others have not been.


----------



## byeloe (May 3, 2022)

DavidnRobin said:


> Mine are and they are resale.
> Did you link your Vistana and Marriott accounts?


Not sure
How do I do that?


----------



## CPNY (May 3, 2022)

Eric B said:


> I just did that (changed the guest name) for a reservation later this year that I made for a week I exchanged in ThirdHome.  Looks like it worked on the Marriott hotel website and it didn't cost anything, which is something they promised would be included in the combined club fees with the integration this summer.  This was for a mandatory resale week, so maybe there is hope that they're included, though it might just be that the inclusion in the combined fees is just puffery about something that would be going away anyway since it would cost them more to maintain it when integrating the reservation systems.  Kind of makes me wonder how much the IT side is driving what's in and what's out.


You’re right, changing the name in the vistana system does nothing since the resorts no longer have the vistana reservation system. It seems that the vistana system feeds the reservation to the bonvoy system which then routes it to the resort. A name change is a waste in the vistana system at this present time. It’s not telling the bonvoy system that the name is changed because it probably has no idea what reservation number matches the vistana reservation you’re changing. They will likely remove that since the capabilities aren’t there. I also suspect that having a group (VSE) of your owners paying name change fees and the other group (MVC) not paying the same fee, would cause grumbles and headaches for MVW in the future. If you want a combined program you need a combined customer experience as well.


----------



## CPNY (May 3, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I have never tried to do this. I know some were successful getting their Bonvoy (previous SPG) numbers associated to resale ownerships, but others have not been.


I have, my bonvoy number is associated with my vistana account and it defaults to my bonvoy number every time I make a reservation.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 3, 2022)

CPNY said:


> I have, my bonvoy number is associated with my vistana account and it defaults to my bonvoy number every time I make a reservation.


I think that is because you previously owned a direct developer VOI?


----------



## CPNY (May 3, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I think that is because you previously owned a direct developer VOI?


Yes, that may have been it.


----------



## byeloe (May 3, 2022)

CPNY said:


> Did you add your bonvoy number into the vistana reservation now? That’s how it knows which account to send the reservation. Do that now and you’ll see the reservation in your bonvoy app.


I have tried that for my reservations earlier this year at Lagunamar, but they never showed up in the app until I checked in and had my # added by the front desk staff.

It might be a lagunamar specific issue.  I always have to file a missing stay request


----------



## dioxide45 (May 3, 2022)

I just looked in my wife's Bonvoy account and I see one Vistana reservation in there, but not our others.


----------



## Eric B (May 3, 2022)

byeloe said:


> I have tried that for my reservations earlier this year at Lagunamar, but they never showed up in the app until I checked in and had my # added by the front desk staff.
> 
> It might be a lagunamar specific issue.  I always have to file a missing stay request



Lately I've been getting Marriott confirmation emails for stays at Lagunamar and have been able to add them to "My Trips" in the Bonvoy app with the confirmation numbers in those emails.


----------



## byeloe (May 3, 2022)

Eric B said:


> Lately I've been getting Marriott confirmation emails for stays at Lagunamar and have been able to add them to "My Trips" in the Bonvoy app with the confirmation numbers in those emails.


thanks, I think I have a couple of those confirmations also.  They are weird because they show a dollar amount.
I will try to add them in the bonvoy app

That worked, thanks for the tip


----------



## djyamyam (May 3, 2022)

CPNY said:


> I have, my bonvoy number is associated with my vistana account and it defaults to my bonvoy number every time I make a reservation.





dioxide45 said:


> I think that is because you previously owned a direct developer VOI?



My Vistana reservations show up on my Bonvoy account and my ownerships are resale and have never had a developer purchase.

When I make a new Vistana reservation, I get the 8 digit Marriott reservation but if I cancel the same reservation, I get a Vistana email with the 6 digit Vistana number


----------



## dioxide45 (May 3, 2022)

djyamyam said:


> My Vistana reservations show up on my Bonvoy account and my ownerships are resale and have never had a developer purchase.


Did you manually add them to your Bonvoy account or did they show up automatically?


----------



## grgs (May 3, 2022)

I'm bumping my earlier post.  I'm not getting a time out, but I keep seeing this message when I click on the blue "Reserve Now" button:





Have others see this?  Did you then call in and see if there is availability using the Result ID?

Thanks!



grgs said:


> I'm now experiencing the dreaded "Your villa is no longer available. Please modify search and try again" message after getting all the way through the reservation process.  Is it worth calling in to try to get a reservation?  Or, is that a waste of time?


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 3, 2022)

byeloe said:


> Not sure
> How do I do that?



Sorry - I don’t recall. It was a while ago. It was a request made by them through a link either by email or website. When they 1st started associating the BonVoy number with Vistana account.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djyamyam (May 3, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Did you manually add them to your Bonvoy account or did they show up automatically?


They're automatically there in my Bonvoy account


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 3, 2022)

grgs said:


> I'm bumping my earlier post. I'm not getting a time out, but I keep seeing this message when I click on the blue "Reserve Now" button:
> 
> View attachment 53733
> 
> ...



I made HR and SO reservations (Not Cancun, but Maui) - stopped at entering my name.
No problem.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grgs (May 3, 2022)

And now I can't get into Marriott.com.  LOL!  I guess my plan to try and book timeshares and expiring hotel certs today is not going to happen.


----------



## CPNY (May 3, 2022)

grgs said:


> I'm bumping my earlier post.  I'm not getting a time out, but I keep seeing this message when I click on the blue "Reserve Now" button:
> 
> View attachment 53733
> 
> ...


Marriott vacation club is taking all of the Inventory from the vistana network. They are taking at all times, within 8 months as well as during home resort periods. Marriott vacation club is no better than Diamond pre Hilton takeover. I said what I said. Wait….. this is the vistana forum right?


----------



## VacationForever (May 3, 2022)

CPNY said:


> Marriott vacation club is taking all of the Inventory from the vistana network. They are taking at all times, within 8 months as well as during home resort periods. Marriott vacation club is no better than Diamond pre Hilton takeover. I said what I said. Wait….. this is the vistana forum right?


Why did you say any of these when none of this is happening?  You have fear and there is no data to back it.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 3, 2022)

djyamyam said:


> They're automatically there in my Bonvoy account


Perhaps you took some steps at some point in time like @DavidnRobin did to associate your Bonvoy/Marriott Rewards/SPG number to your ownership?


----------



## VacationForever (May 3, 2022)

When I bought my first Starwood timeshare in 1996, it said that it automatically turned my SPG to gold.  It was 15 years of no gold before I called Starwood help desk and they then added my Marriott number to the account.


----------



## jabberwocky (May 4, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Perhaps you took some steps at some point in time like @DavidnRobin did to associate your Bonvoy/Marriott Rewards/SPG number to your ownership?



Shortly after the merger Vistana still had my old SPG number on our account.  The VIP check-in was able to go into the underlying system to update it to my Marriott Bonvoy number (we had previously merged my SPG into Bonvoy - but it wasn't automatically communicated to Vistana).  This was not just a change for the current reservation but in our underlying Vistana account.  

Since then I've had no issues with the Bonvoy account being credited or our Vistana reservations showing up in the app.


----------



## CPNY (May 4, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> Why did you say any of these when none of this is happening?  You have fear and there is no data to back it.


Oh I’m going by the many many reports of zero inventory at 12 months. Inventory is showing but when owners are going to book it they are getting messages that say “your villa is not available try again”. So where is the inventory going?


----------



## VacationForever (May 4, 2022)

CPNY said:


> Oh I’m going by the many many reports of zero inventory at 12 months. Inventory is showing but when owners are going to book it they are getting messages that say “your villa is not available try again”. So where is the inventory going?


Their online system is having problem.  If you call the agents, they are able to book for you.


----------



## djyamyam (May 4, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Perhaps you took some steps at some point in time like @DavidnRobin did to associate your Bonvoy/Marriott Rewards/SPG number to your ownership?


Yes.  As @DavidnRobin referenced, there were emails from Starwood telling you to link your SPG and Marriott Rewards accounts.  This looks like it was back in 2018.  See screenshots below


----------



## dioxide45 (May 4, 2022)

djyamyam said:


> Yes.  As @DavidnRobin referenced, there were emails from Starwood telling you to link your SPG and Marriott Rewards accounts.  This looks like it was back in 2018.  See screenshots below
> 
> View attachment 53783
> 
> ...


The second image was to link your SPG account to Marriott Rewards so any points and nights would transition over to the combined Bonvoy program. This applied to all SPG members, not just timeshare owners. Some resale owners have had success getting Vistana Owner Services to add their SPG/Bonvoy number to their Vistana profile while others were told it couldn't be done for resale ownerships.  I have never called to try. We just always add our number at checkin.

We have two upcoming Vistana stays, one at WDW and another at WKV. I see the WDW reservation in our Bonvoy account but not the WKV. Looking back at my emails, I received an email with the Bonvoy confirmation number for WDW that was sent when they were converting these over. I suspect I went in to my Bonvoy account and manually added the Bonvoy number to it. I never received an email with the Bonvoy confirmation for WKV.


----------



## jw0 (May 4, 2022)

Thank you everyone for pointing out this issue.  I would have felt terrible if my renter had difficulties checking in.  This gives me time to try to sort this out.  
I called the resort (Sheraton Broadway Plantation) and someone at the front desk will try to help.  She had me forward the vistana email to her, so hopefully that's another way to sort it out.


----------



## grgs (May 4, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> Their online system is having problem.  If you call the agents, they are able to book for you.



Apparently not in my case.  I called in this morning to see if I could get the Westin Cancun reservation I wanted.  I gave the rep the "Result ID" number I had and he said he saw the availability.  But when he went to book it, the reservation wouldn't go through--same issues as on my end.  He said he then checked a "different system," and in fact the resort is all booked up.


----------



## rog2867 (May 6, 2022)

I just looked at the system.  I see no issues making reservations that are available.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 6, 2022)

rog2867 said:


> I just looked at the system.  I see no issues making reservations that are available.


There were big problems before, which was the purpose of this thread.   

I always have big problems with booking my deeded weeks.  But that is another complaint for another thread.


----------



## grgs (May 6, 2022)

It worked as expected for me now.  The dates I wanted came up, and I was able to click through and make the reservation!  This message is posted:


----------



## dsmrp (May 6, 2022)

I just looked the other day at Colorado resorts and several date July ranges showed up.  Now, there is nothing available.  I can't believe they all got reserved in 1.5 days.


----------



## kozykritter (May 6, 2022)

dsmrp said:


> I just looked the other day at Colorado resorts and several date July ranges showed up.  Now, there is nothing available.  I can't believe they all got reserved in 1.5 days.


If it was Westin Riverfront, believe it! Only 68 units there and any summer availability can get snapped up in moments.


----------



## dsmrp (May 6, 2022)

kozykritter said:


> If it was Westin Riverfront, believe it! Only 68 units there and any summer availability can get snapped up in moments.


No it was Mountain Vista/Beaver creek.
I should have grabbed the time, but it would have been close to the 60 day check-in mark, and I was afraid of having my options restricted if I had to make a change or cancel.


----------



## kozykritter (May 6, 2022)

dsmrp said:


> No it was Mountain Vista/Beaver creek.
> I should have grabbed the time, but it would have been close to the 60 day check-in mark, and I was afraid of having my options restricted if I had to make a change or cancel.


You may have dodged a bullet as they are predicting another super hot summer there and SMV has no air conditioning. The Westin does, though.


----------



## Nick66 (May 9, 2022)

I tried to book ocean view at WKORVN on Saturday evening exactly when availability opened up 8 months in the future. I got the message saying your unit is no longer available. I did another search, ocean view was available so I tried again, and got the same message. On my next search, only island view showed up and I was successful at booking that. This all happened within 2 minutes of the reservation window opening for star option reservations.


----------



## DeniseM (May 9, 2022)

I talked to an owner who was checking-in to her home resort on Saturday, and they had her July renter's name and Bonvoy number on her confirmation.  I'm hearing these kinds of stories every day.  The transfer of reservations to the front desks is still a mess. And to make it worse, the front desks often act like it's not their problem.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 9, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> I talked to an owner who was checking to her home resort on Saturday and they had her July renter's name and Bonvoy number on her confirmation.  I'm hearing these kinds of stories every day.  The transfer of reservations to the front desks is still a mess.


I am so worried about our SBP rentals.  This is insane.


----------



## VacationForever (May 9, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> I talked to an owner who was checking to her home resort on Saturday and they had her July renter's name and Bonvoy number on her confirmation.  I'm hearing these kinds of stories every day.  The transfer of reservations to the front desks is still a mess.


It kind of happened to me on the Marriott end as well. I rented out my weeks in March and added her name to the reservations.  All subsequent emails on my other reservations were emailed to me but in her name.


----------



## jabberwocky (May 9, 2022)

So what is the best practice now for adding a guest name to a reservation?  Is it even worth adding a guest name on the Vistana website?

I tried to add a guest name through the Bonvoy system to test it out, but it says I have to call Vistana? Could I just call Marriott reservations and have them do it (I’m titanium elite so they answer the phone probably a lot faster than Vistana would)?


----------



## CPNY (May 9, 2022)

After reading most of these replies, it’s no wonder that most of us vistana owners don’t like/trust Marriott Vacation Worldwide.


----------



## DeniseM (May 9, 2022)

The only way to do it, at this time, is to add the guest on the Villa Finder, (or call) and then follow up to make sure everything is correct.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 9, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> The only way to do it, at this time, is to add the guest on the Villa Finder, (or call) and then follow up to make sure everything is correct.


If you have the Bonvoy confirmation, it may be possible to go to Marriott.com and lookup the confirmation and change the guest name.


----------



## DeniseM (May 9, 2022)

But the Marriott confirmations are very hit and miss - mostly miss.  I even called owner services and requested one for my own home resort reservation, and they said "sure, no problem" and then sent me a Westin confirmation. I believe they "thought" they sent me a Marriott confirmation, but it didn't go out.


----------



## CPNY (May 9, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> If you have the Bonvoy confirmation, it may be possible to go to Marriott.com and lookup the confirmation and change the guest name.


This is how I changed the name on my reservation. I had previously changed it on vistana and paid the 59 dollars. Vistana never updated the Marriott reservation and I had to do it on the bonvoy website also.


----------



## wjarcher (May 9, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> But the Marriott confirmations are very hit and miss - mostly miss. I even called owner services and requested one for my own home resort reservation, and they said "sure, no problem" and then sent me a Westin confirmation. I believe they "thought" they sent me a Marriott confirmation, but it didn't go out.


When you call owner services, ask them to give you the Marriott confirmation. Once you have that, you can look it up at marriott.com to update the guest names. With the migration, at least the Marriott reservation now allows modification via the website.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (May 9, 2022)

I did ask them for a Marriott confirmation - they sent me a Westin confirmation.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 9, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> I did ask them for a Marriott confirmation - they sent me a Westin confirmation.


Technically they sent you the Vistana confirmation, from the Vistana system. Perhaps you should ask for the Bonvoy confirmation and see what they do.


----------



## DeniseM (May 9, 2022)

Really - because you think they don't know that a Marriott confirmation and a Bonvoy confirmation are the SAME thing?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 9, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> Really - because you think they don't know that a Marriott confirmation and a Bonvoy confirmation are the SAME thing?


They should, but look who you are talking about here...


----------



## wjarcher (May 9, 2022)

My guess is that they might not have ways to request the Marriott reservation to be sent from their end.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (May 9, 2022)

wjarcher said:


> My guess is that they might not have ways to request the Marriott reservation to be sent from their end.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


They may not. Others have reported them being able to give them the Bonvoy confirmation number over the phone. Then you can take that and go into Marriott.com and resend the confirmation.


----------



## DeniseM (May 9, 2022)

So why are we calling them "Bonvoy" confirmation numbers and not "Marriott" confirmation numbers?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 10, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> So why are we calling them "Bonvoy" confirmation numbers and not "Marriott" confirmation numbers?


I suppose it doesn't really matter. But you can also type in Bonvoy.com if you want (though it redirects to Marriott.com). The email technically comes from "Marriott Vacation Club Intl Reservations". I think if you can get your hands on just the 8 digit confirmation number that you can use to lookup the reservation on Marriott.com, it may prove easier. It is possible that they aren't able to send the new confirmation emails out of the Vistana system.


----------



## djyamyam (May 10, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> The only way to do it, at this time, is to add the guest on the Villa Finder, (or call) and then follow up to make sure everything is correct.





dioxide45 said:


> If you have the Bonvoy confirmation, it may be possible to go to Marriott.com and lookup the confirmation and change the guest name.


The problem I'm running into now is that I have multiple reservations at the same resort for the same date.  Vistana's villa finder shows the 6 digit Vistana reservation number but the original email confirmation I got shows the 8 digit Marriott confirmation.  I've changed a reservation into the guest name but the new confirmation I had emailed to me still is the old Vistana reservation with the new guest name.  While I can go and change a guest name on Marriott.com, I don't know which reservation now reflects the guest because I have multiple reservations for that date and I don't know which 6 digit rez = which 8 digit Marriott one.  I guess I'll have to call and match them up and then keep my own records


----------



## DeniseM (May 10, 2022)

Bottom Line: This is crappy service!


----------



## jabberwocky (May 10, 2022)

So my most recent confirmations for Vistana reservations have been coming from the email: reservations at res-marriott.com .

The sender shows up as Westin Vacation Club Reservations, but it is really coming out of the Marriott system. It is the same email address they use for any Marriott hotel reservation. It is just that the sender appears different (ie if it is a Delta Hotel reservation the sender line appears as “Delta Hotels and Resorts Reservations”.

So is there a difference between a Westin reservation and a Marriott reservation from the company point of view if it is coming from the same email address and system?  I’m not sure if all resorts have now been moved over, but I think most have.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 10, 2022)

jabberwocky said:


> So is there a difference between a Westin reservation and a Marriott reservation from the company point of view if it is coming from the same email address and system? I’m not sure if all resorts have now been moved over, but I think most have.


It depends on the system it is coming from. When Denise was using "Westin", I understood that those emails were really coming from the Vistana system. In your example, the Delta Hotels and the Westin Vacation Club (reservations@res-marriott.com) are all coming out of the Marriott International (MARSHA) system. Where emails from "Vistana Signature Experiences" vistanasignatureexperience@vistana.com are coming out of the Vistana timeshare reservation system.


----------



## jabberwocky (May 10, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> It depends on the system it is coming from. When Denise was using "Westin", I understood that those emails were really coming from the Vistana system. In your example, the Delta Hotels and the Westin Vacation Club (reservations@res-marriott.com) are all coming out of the Marriott International (MARSHA) system. Where emails from "Vistana Signature Experiences" vistanasignatureexperience@vistana.com are coming out of the Vistana timeshare reservation system.


Ah. Okay. My confusion is resolved.


----------



## DeniseM (May 10, 2022)

That is the crux of the problem: Reservations are being sent out from two different systems, but neither owners nor the front desks are receiving both numbers.  The front desk staff seems really frustrated, but it's their job to help guests to the best of their ability, and that is not happening.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 10, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> That is the crux of the problem: Reservations are being sent out from two different systems, but neither owners nor the front desks are receiving both numbers.  The front desk staff seems really frustrated, but it's their job to help guests to the best of their ability, and that is not happening.


I believe resorts have converted over to Marriott International's reservation system. SVR recently changed systems. MVC has always used the Marriott International system as it’s reservation system of record.
So resorts now only see what you can see if you have the Marriott.com reservation number and look it up online.


----------



## daviator (May 10, 2022)

I have read several recent reports on Facebook of owners unable to make reservations at various Vistana properties right at 12 months.  These are people who say they have been making reservations at 12 months for years and know what they’re doing, but it seems as if a big chunk of the inventory that used to be there, is no longer there.  Suspicion is that Marriott is sucking up big portions of the inventory (for DC?) perhaps before Vistana owners can access it. 

Can anyone here corroborate that?

Maybe this should be in the merger thread but it’s about the booking process so I’m asking it here.


----------



## dsmrp (May 10, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I believe resorts have converted over to Marriott International's reservation system. SVR recently changed systems. MVC has always used the Marriott International system as it’s reservation system of record.
> So resorts now only see what you can see if you have the Marriott.com reservation number and look it up online.



Yes looks like a recent conversion. Not well planned IMO, in communication of the changes to data (confirmation/reservation ID numbers) to staff operations and owners.  New reservations will have the 8 digit marriot #. I made a Vistana reservation today, and the confirmation email came from "reservations@res-marriott.com"
and contained the 8 digit marriott confirmation # in both subject line and message body.



daviator said:


> I have read several recent reports on Facebook of owners unable to make reservations at various Vistana properties right at 12 months.  These are people who say they have been making reservations at 12 months for years and know what they’re doing, but it seems as if a big chunk of the inventory that used to be there, is no longer there.  Suspicion is that Marriott is sucking up big portions of the inventory (for DC?) perhaps before Vistana owners can access it.
> 
> Can anyone here corroborate that?
> 
> Maybe this should be in the merger thread but it’s about the booking process so I’m asking it here.


Anecdotally, on 2 separate occasions I've seen inventory at a specific resort (WDW & SMV) but when I go back the next day or day after to reserve,  there's nothing there at all.  Then a few days to a week later, it's all available again. These are not high demand resorts at the 8 month mark, much more like shoulder or low season dates, 2-5 months in advance of check-in

So something  flaky (temporary blockage on available units) going on in the backend. IT can't allow owners/users to make changes to inventory, if they're (IT)  trying to update same inventory. Probably due to a roll-out of reservation system conversion on a resort by resort basis??


----------



## DeniseM (May 10, 2022)

I know it's just semantics, but when I hear Marriott timeshare reservations called* "Bonvoy" reservations*, that's like calling Vistana timeshare reservations* "Starpoint" Reservations*.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 10, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> That is the crux of the problem: Reservations are being sent out from two different systems, but neither owners nor the front desks are receiving both numbers.  The front desk staff seems really frustrated, but it's their job to help guests to the best of their ability, and that is not happening.


Absolutely.  This is a disaster.  If you ask for the Marriott number, you should be able to get it but with a phone call.  If the person over the phone is not cooperative, you have to call again.  

I have been so annoyed with everything at Vistana.  I called to lock-off our 7/9 week into the two sides, and Vistana lost my small one bedroom.  Someone named Roger lost my reservation.  No explanation as to why that happened, and I emailed about it.  It was apparently my fault for not booking the lockoff as two separate units.  Geez, I have been doing this since 2008 the same way, but they change things and I am supposed to be okay with it. 

I did go through every single week we have reserved with Vistana with a Vistana phone call (we have a lot of SBP).  They were able to find every Marriott reservation number for my reservations.  But does that help at the resort?  Most of my guests are arriving after 6/10, so we will know then.  They are armed with Marriott and Vistana numbers upon arrival.  

The problem for spring break weeks last month was the lack of guest names on the confirmations.  Our name was listed as the one who would be arriving.  The guest names were added weeks before.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 10, 2022)

daviator said:


> I have read several recent reports on Facebook of owners unable to make reservations at various Vistana properties right at 12 months.  These are people who say they have been making reservations at 12 months for years and know what they’re doing, but it seems as if a big chunk of the inventory that used to be there, is no longer there.  Suspicion is that Marriott is sucking up big portions of the inventory (for DC?) perhaps before Vistana owners can access it.
> 
> Can anyone here corroborate that?
> 
> Maybe this should be in the merger thread but it’s about the booking process so I’m asking it here.


I hope that is not true.  I have a lot of reservations at SBP to get for 2023.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (May 10, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I hope that is not true.  I have a lot of reservations at SBP to get for 2023.


At 8 mos out there was no Maui inventory at any of the 3 resorts but lots of options in Kaui Sheraton and St John's. That seemed odd to me. We booked Kaui which is fine but it is concerning.  I have always got a Maui week at 8 mos. I can't complain as I'm not a Maui owner. I would be furious if I were


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (May 10, 2022)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> At 8 mos out there was no Maui inventory at any of the 3 resorts but lots of options in Kaui Sheraton and St John's. That seemed odd to me. We booked Kaui which is fine but it is concerning.  I have always got a Maui week at 8 mos. I can't complain as I'm not a Maui owner. I would be furious if I were


Furious if you were a Maui owner but couldn't reserve at 8 months? As an owner the way I see it is there is plenty of availability for owners right up to 8 months and 1 day (for IV and OV but obviously not always OF due to the low number of units) but once the calendar hits 8 months then all the inventory is gone in minutes. For example at the moment there's lots of availability for 1/13/2023 but nothing for 1/6/2023.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (May 10, 2022)

daviator said:


> I have read several recent reports on Facebook of owners unable to make reservations at various Vistana properties right at 12 months.  These are people who say they have been making reservations at 12 months for years and know what they’re doing, but it seems as if a big chunk of the inventory that used to be there, is no longer there.  Suspicion is that Marriott is sucking up big portions of the inventory (for DC?) perhaps before Vistana owners can access it.
> 
> Can anyone here corroborate that?
> 
> Maybe this should be in the merger thread but it’s about the booking process so I’m asking it here.


Just an uncorroborated conspiracy theory at the moment but it could be settled if Marriott would simply let the Ownership Associations conduct reservation audits.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (May 10, 2022)

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> Furious if you were a Maui owner but couldn't reserve at 8 months? As an owner the way I see it is there is plenty of availability for owners right up to 8 months and 1 day (for IV and OV but obviously not always OF due to the low number of units) but once the calendar hits 8 months then all the inventory is gone in minutes. For example at the moment there's lots of availability for 1/13/2023 but nothing for 1/6/2023.


If I were an owner and couldn't reserve at 12 mos I would not be happy. There does seem to be a lot of posts reflecting that. Sorry I was unclear


----------



## dioxide45 (May 10, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> I know it's just semantics, but when I hear Marriott timeshare reservations called* "Bonvoy" reservations*, that's like calling Vistana timeshare reservations* "Starpoint" Reservations*.


Well, technically Starpoints don't even exist anymore. Did Starwood Hotels ever send out a confiration from their system when you made a reservation on Vistana.com?

When you go to Marriott.com, everything is branded Marriott Bonvoy. I think though that the folks at Vistana Owner Services simply don't have access to send out confirmations with the 8 digit Marriott/Bonvoy confirmation but they can see the 8-digit number. It seems much easier to just have them give you that and then self serve from there.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (May 10, 2022)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> If I were an owner and couldn't reserve at 12 mos I would not be happy. There does seem to be a lot of posts reflecting that. Sorry I was unclear


My understanding was that all the problems at 12 months were related to whatever the system issues were a couple of months ago. That seems to have been 'fixed' now.


----------



## daviator (May 16, 2022)

So I called today to change the name on a reservation at WKORV (I rented my studio side July reservation, hurray!)  

I got through to a human immediately, to my great surprise, and they accomplished the change.  I then received two new confirmation emails, one from "Westin Vacation Club Reservations" (with the 8-digit confirmation number) and one from Vistana Signature Experiences, with the six-digit confirmation.

I also went onto Marriott.com and changed the name on the the reservation there, for good measure, as I wasn't sure the change was going to flow through and populate everywhere it should.

In the past, Vistana would request the email address for the new guest, and they'd receive a new confirmation directly, but this time they didn't want the guest's email address, which I thought was odd.  Also, the confirmation from Westin Vacation Club shows the new guest name, but shows my Bonvoy number (last digits only) and status, which is kind of stupid but I guess there's nothing bad somebody can do with only a portion of my Bonvoy number.

Also, the reservation still says that there will be a $20/day charge for parking, which I believe is not true for owner reservations, regardless who is staying there.  It's annoying that they put that in the confirmation.  I told my renter that they shouldn't be charged for self parking and that if the resort tried to charge them, they should call me and I'd try to help sort it out.

Those of you who are more experienced at renting your owned units: have I done everything I need to do, and do I understand correctly on the parking?  Do I need to call the resort a couple of days before check-in to verify that everything is ok, or can I depend on MVC/Vistana to get it right?


----------



## DeniseM (May 16, 2022)

> In the past, Vistana would request the email address for the new guest, and they'd receive a new confirmation directly, but this time they didn't want the guest's email address, which I thought was odd.



• To my knowledge, Vistana never did this.  To send a confirmation directly to your guest, you had to send it _yourself_ from your Vistana Acct.

• Please be aware that the front desk is still having problems accessing name changes in the reservation system, even if you give them the Marriott number, so if your guest calls them, they may be told they don't have a reservation.

• They won't be charged for self-parking, Marriott puts that on all confirmations.


----------



## daviator (May 16, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> • To my knowledge, Vistana never did this.  To send a confirmation directly to your guest, you had to send it _yourself_ from your Vistana Acct.


Maybe I am misremembering, it's been years since I did a rental.



DeniseM said:


> • Please be aware that the front desk is still having problems accessing name changes in the reservation system, even if you give them the Marriott number, so if your guest calls them, they may be told they don't have a reservation.


So are people having trouble at check-in?  That's my nightmare, getting a call from a furious renter who has arrived at the resort in Maui and is being told they don't have a reservation.  I guess I will try to call a couple of days ahead and make sure they have the name correctly.



DeniseM said:


> • They won't be charged for self-parking, Marriott puts that on all confirmations.


That's what I thought, but it's just another example of this merger taking the user experience backwards instead of forward.  At the least, they should change their email to add a line that self-parking is free on owner stays, or something like that.

At least all these things give me something to eat up time complaining about at my next owner update...


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 26, 2022)

I made a reservation at 12:01 AM ET and it worked! Also showed up in our Bonvoy account. AFAIK all in order.

I am thankful your campaign worked and got the attention of MVC management and IT to fix. I was dreading the spinning circles for 96 minutes...

Congrats. Let's hope we don't experience this again.


----------



## dsmrp (May 26, 2022)

Two nights ago I could only find 2 bdrm Maui Nanea units in mid-late January (@8 mos). Last night could only see WKORVN studios which are what I wanted. (well would have preferred 1 bdrm, but beggars can't be choosers...)
Availability is really hit or miss, not like it was a few years ago....changing times.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 26, 2022)

Perhaps some people are still getting stuck. When I went in, I saw availability for the prior week. I decided against it because I wanted the midnight time stamp.

Also wondering if it makes a difference between Friday, Sat or Sunday check-in. Since the 12 month OF units are pretty much booked up all the time at midnight, I wonder if there are certain units that are on a Friday schedule vs. Sat or Sunday schedule and if you have great chances of a better unit on one of those days.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 26, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Perhaps some people are still getting stuck. When I went in, I saw availability for the prior week. I decided against it because I wanted the midnight time stamp.
> 
> Also wondering if it makes a difference between Friday, Sat or Sunday check-in. Since the 12 month OF units are pretty much booked up all the time at midnight, I wonder if there are certain units that are on a Friday schedule vs. Sat or Sunday schedule and if you have great chances of a better unit on one of those days.



WKORV OF does not have a Friday checkin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 26, 2022)

So WKORV only Sat, Sun? I booked WKORVN OF.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 26, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> So WKORV only Sat, Sun? I booked WKORVN OF.



Correct - WKORV OF doesn’t have a Friday checkin (during HomeResort period of 8-12 months out)

Probably due to limit of WKORV OF villas (36 per week) compared to WKORVN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelTime (May 27, 2022)

A few weeks ago, neither Vistana not MVC was working for me. I have not tried Vistana since then but MVC has been working for me since at least a week ago. I just checked for MOC both phases at 12 months and I saw every unit type including 2BR available. It seems like MVC has fixed the problems on their side and the problem did not last long.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 16, 2022)

Getting this fun thing again! It pops up right away when searching WKV.


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 16, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Getting this fun thing again! It pops up right away when searching WKV.
> View attachment 58108


Me too!! Last night AND this morning!


----------



## byeloe (Jun 16, 2022)

Is anyone able to complete a search on the villa finder?


----------



## grgs (Jun 16, 2022)

byeloe said:


> Is anyone able to complete a search on the villa finder?


No, it seems to be having issues again.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 16, 2022)

byeloe said:


> Is anyone able to complete a search on the villa finder?


I can search SVV without the timeout, but everything else seems to fail.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 16, 2022)

It has been timing out for me for close to 24 hours.   

When I called this morning, I got right through, but I think the call was outsourced to an off-shore phone service. I don't think I've seen that before with Vistana, but maybe Marriott does that?


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 16, 2022)

I am getting the same request timeout as posted by dioxide on post #239.


----------



## HankW (Jun 16, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> I am getting the same request timeout as posted by dioxide on post #239.


Same here, two days going.  Different browsers, different times, no differences. I do not see any messages on the site about maintenance or issues. What is going on?


----------



## gln60 (Jun 16, 2022)

Owners.....We Have a Problem!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 16, 2022)

gln60 said:


> Owners.....We Have a Problem!


I always, always have a problem with the Vistana crap website.  Always and forever, never worked for me.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 16, 2022)

DISTRACTION !!!

start another thread
Back on topic -this is about the online reservation system

I had no issue reserving (HomeResort) for WPORV


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 16, 2022)

I will split it up during half-time.  

Dave - try reserving 6/16 Ka'anapali and see if it times out (it doesn't matter if you actually have a week available to reserve or not.)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 16, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> I will split it up during half-time.
> 
> Dave - try reserving 6/16 Ka'anapali and see if it times out (it doesn't matter if you actually have a week available to reserve or not.)



GO WARRIORS!
Basketball makes me so nervous (compared to other sports)

I will try - I have a HR resort reservation available.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 16, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> I will split it up during half-time.
> 
> Dave - try reserving 6/16 Ka'anapali and see if it times out (it doesn't matter if you actually have a week available to reserve or not.)



I am getting Time Out for all reservations right now - including Princeville HomeResort and StarOptions.

I have been in discussions with Marriott Advocacy Dept - while they won’t discuss directly - I get an idea that the online migration is not going well with a Marriott reservation system created decades ago.

I assume a TimeOut is Marriott IT working on the system. IMO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 16, 2022)

Folks - please focus on the Villa Finder problems in this thread.  Thank you!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 16, 2022)

I retried searches at 9pm PST - 12 months out - still getting Time Out.

And WARRIORS!!!
Curry finally gets his MVP!


----------



## Pipercub925 (Jun 17, 2022)

Been trying to make a reservation on Vistana for almost two hours now, started right at midnight, and every time all I get is Request Timeout, we’re sorry, it seems we are experiencing a system issue. Please try again. I know this was a problem for a long time a few months ago, but very frustrating it’s still happening!  I’m curious if this is a system malfunction, and no one can make a reservation, or is the system just overloaded, and only a few get on to make a reservation? I’ve really gotten where I hate to call with questions, because no one seems to know anything anymore!  practically everything I ask about, they tell me they have to go look at their notes, or contact someone else to get the answer, and this is the elite phone number!  Things really seem to have gone downhill!


----------



## alexadeparis (Jun 17, 2022)

I was getting this all day today and thought maybe it was just me. Something is afoot if it is all of a sudden happening again after being ok for weeks.


----------



## timsi (Jun 17, 2022)

Issues Abound


----------



## LJT (Jun 17, 2022)

The last time it was around when it was time to book President’s week in Maui at 12 month.  Now is time to book Maui at 8 months.  Hmmmm. My spidey senses are tingling!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 17, 2022)

If system load was an issue, I wouldn't expect this time out to happen at all times of the day, just at times of expected heavy load (midnight ET). What is happening right now is like there is some kind of disconnect between the front end and the database resulting in an instant error.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 17, 2022)

A phone Rep just told me that they are aware of the Villa Finder issues and it's due to the system merger.  He said it _might_ be fixed next week, but they don't really know. BTW - I think they are outsourcing the phone services now, or maybe these are Marriott folks. No complaints though - pleasant and professional.


----------



## Pipercub925 (Jun 17, 2022)

After trying for 2 hours last night, and again first thing this morning, and still getting the Request Timeout message, I called when the customer service phone line opened.  The person I spoke to said she has not  been given any information about a problem with the system, or it having a problem,  but did say she said she suspects it is due to the system being overloaded with people trying to make reservations at 8 months, because Feb. is such a popular time in Hawaii. She seemed fairly knowledgeable about the reservation system and how it works, which hasn't always been the case with many of the customer service reps I've spoken to over the past few months.  Really frustrating the online system was like this months ago, and now it is doing it again!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 17, 2022)

Still getting same Time Out on all searches (HR and SO) for WKORV and WPORV.

I am sure they are aware.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Jun 17, 2022)

I'm not sure if it can be trusted but if it can I'm seeing some patterns on the WKORVN Availability Calendar that I don't think I have never seen before. November through February almost every week is showing no availability on Saturdays but full availability every other day of the week. I know Saturdays are the popular arrival/departure day but in the past the unavailability has also been spread across the rest of the week.


----------



## byeloe (Jun 17, 2022)

seems to be working now for me


----------



## chris1278 (Jun 17, 2022)

byeloe said:


> seems to be working now for me



Same here.


----------



## TARIE7291 (Jun 17, 2022)

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> I'm not sure if it can be trusted but if it can I'm seeing some patterns on the WKORVN Availability Calendar that I don't think I have never seen before. November through February almost every week is showing no availability on Saturdays but full availability every other day of the week. I know Saturdays are the popular arrival/departure day but in the past the unavailability has also been spread across the rest of the week.


 I agree I’ve seen this for the last month. There is availability Sunday thru Friday but every Saturday is not available. I’ve never seen anything like this.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 18, 2022)

Seems like blaming the server and infrastructure is a common theme from companies that don’t want to accept blame these days. I would be very surprised if their systems cannot handle the relatively minor number of concurrent connections at midnight or any other time.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timsi (Jun 18, 2022)

Vistana has 250,000 owners. How could the number of people who log in at the same time be the problem?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 24, 2022)

FWIW - I am seeing June 2023 WKORV 1Bd OFD on the villa finder.
Also, May 2023 is available.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blondietink (Jun 24, 2022)

I was able to book Lagunamar for next Feb. yesterday with no problems.  I had forgotten what day it was and booked in the late am.  No problems at the 8 month mark.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 24, 2022)

Not working for me:

RESERVATION
DETAILS
Arrival date: Saturday, June 17, 2023

Departure date: Saturday, June 24, 2023, 7 nights

Check-in: 4 p.m.

Check-out: 10 a.m.

Villa Type: 2 Bedroom Villa Plantation, Gold Plus

Maximum Occupancy: 8

Result ID: 473BB6




Sorry, we are experiencing technical difficulties. Please try again later.


----------



## pathways25 (Jun 25, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Not working for me:
> 
> RESERVATION
> DETAILS
> ...


I'm getting that same response for Harborside where I own many units.  It's so unfair since if I can't book online, the best I can do is call at 9AM ET and hope there is still inventory for popular weeks.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 25, 2022)

pathways25 said:


> I'm getting that same response for Harborside where I own many units.  It's so unfair since if I can't book online, the best I can do is call at 9AM ET and hope there is still inventory for popular weeks.



"so unfair"? Try having that experience from the west coast, where we would need to call at 6am. Or from Hawaii at 3am...


----------



## pathways25 (Jun 26, 2022)

Ken555 said:


> "so unfair"? Try having that experience from the west coast, where we would need to call at 6am. Or from Hawaii at 3am...


Haha!  I do live on the west coast and I am right now in Hawaii calling at 3AM.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 26, 2022)

pathways25 said:


> Haha! I do live on the west coast and I am right now in Hawaii calling at 3AM.



Seems like online at 6pm HST would be easier.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 26, 2022)

DavidnRobin said:


> Seems like online at 6pm HST would be easier.



Yes, the day prior...


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 26, 2022)

Ken555 said:


> Yes, the day prior...


But if you have to call because you get that error message, it can be most inconvenient, and that was the poster's entire point about having to call at 3 AM Hawaii time.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 27, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> But if you have to call because you get that error message, it can be most inconvenient, and that was the poster's entire point about having to call at 3 AM Hawaii time.



Perhaps you didn’t read my earlier post.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jabberwocky (Jun 30, 2022)

I was worried that the system would be going wonky tonight as it is the first night that a home reservation (OF) at WKORV/N could be booked for the 4th of July week.

I must say this was one of the smoothest booking experiences I've had.  I had my confirmation at 12:00:40 - so that is 40 seconds after the window opened.  Hopefully, we get a good room placement. 

Now I just need to wait for the 9-month mark to add on an extra HGVC week on the Big Island or Oahu.


----------



## controller1 (Jun 30, 2022)

jabberwocky said:


> I was worried that the system would be going wonky tonight as it is the first night that a home reservation (OF) at WKORV/N could be booked for the 4th of July week.
> 
> I must say this was one of the smoothest booking experiences I've had.  I had my confirmation at 12:00:40 - so that is 40 seconds after the window opened.  Hopefully, we get a good room placement.
> 
> Now I just need to wait for the 9-month mark to add on an extra HGVC week on the Big Island or Oahu.



Same for me. I booked a week at WKORVN beginning June 30, 2023 and it went through without a glitch!


----------



## daviator (Jul 1, 2022)

Email received today from Vistana:

​


​


​​

​
​
Dear valued Owner,

I am reaching out to share a renewed commitment to your future ownership experience. The last two years have been challenging, and if we’ve learned anything, it’s that our Owners want to go on vacation and continue to spend time with those who matter most.

*Service Enhancements*
As you know, ownership is not only about the place you vacation but also about the service you receive. Most recently, we have worked diligently to bring our Marriott Vacation Club®, Sheraton® Vacation Club, and Westin® Vacation Club products together to give Owners even more options. To support these efforts, a series of digital enhancements are needed to integrate the website and mobile app that Owners use. The goal is to deliver a better online experience, making it easier for you to search, book, and manage your vacations.

These enhancements will require periodic technology and systems upgrades, some of which may result in outages and downtimes. As part of this modernization effort, steps are also being taken to combine online upgrades more efficiently, reducing the impact on you and other Owners.

We are proactively sharing this with you and ask for your patience during this time. In the coming weeks, you will notice updates on scheduled maintenance and outages on the Owner website and app you use to help keep you better informed.

*With Gratitude*
We are excited to bring our premium vacation club brands together and improve service to valued Owners like you. Your ownership and vacation experiences are about to get even better.

Thank you for your continued ownership. We look forward to sharing more detailed information with you.

To More Vacation Possibilities,

Ron Essig
*Senior Vice President, Global Owner Services*
Marriott Vacations Worldwide​​


​




​








​
















​
​


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 3, 2022)

Here it is - couldn’t see the one above

Dear valued Owner, 

I am reaching out to share a renewed commitment to your future ownership experience. The last two years have been challenging, and if we’ve learned anything, it’s that our Owners want to go on vacation and continue to spend time with those who matter most. 

Service Enhancements
As you know, ownership is not only about the place you vacation but also about the service you receive. Most recently, we have worked diligently to bring our Marriott Vacation Club, Sheraton Vacation Club, and Westin Vacation Club products together to give Owners even more options. To support these efforts, a series of digital enhancements are needed to integrate the website and mobile app that Owners use. The goal is to deliver a better online experience, making it easier for you to search, book, and manage your vacations. 

These enhancements will require periodic technology and systems upgrades, some of which may result in outages and downtimes. As part of this modernization effort, steps are also being taken to combine online upgrades more efficiently, reducing the impact on you and other Owners. 

We are proactively sharing this with you and ask for your patience during this time. In the coming weeks, you will notice updates on scheduled maintenance and outages on the Owner website and app you use to help keep you better informed. 

With Gratitude
We are excited to bring our premium vacation club brands together and improve service to valued Owners like you. Your ownership and vacation experiences are about to get even better. 

Thank you for your continued ownership. We look forward to sharing more detailed information with you. 

To More Vacation Possibilities, 

Ron Essig
Senior Vice President, Global Owner Services
Marriott Vacations Worldwide


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iowaguy09 (Jul 3, 2022)

We received our email (same content) at 1:03am EDT.


----------



## kozykritter (Jul 3, 2022)

Identical to the one Marriott owners received yesterday. They were smart not to address it to a particular program so they could just swap the logo at the top of the email


----------



## tstiv1996 (Jul 11, 2022)

Getting timeouts right before the window opens for my trip........ working all week then crashes right when its my time... frustrating


----------



## pchung6 (Jul 12, 2022)

Vistana just gave me timeouts at 9:00pm and 1 second. It was working perfectly at 8:58pm when I tried to refresh and make sure login is ok. So frustrating!


----------



## LobsterHunter (Jul 13, 2022)

Seems like another big DOWNGRADE for the system.  I only went back about 5 pages, and didn't see anything, but now when I search for a SO reservation the system will not let me see availability beyond 8 months.  So if I want to see if there is possibly an OF unit in Maui available in the off season to book w/SO, I now have to stay up till midnight at the 8 month mark just to see if it's available.  The system used to show availability (or not) so I at least knew if it was worth staying up.  I hate this downgrade, even less transparency.  Way to go Marriott....thanks for nothing.


----------



## WI GAL (Jul 13, 2022)

LobsterHunter said:


> Seems like another big DOWNGRADE for the system.  I only went back about 5 pages, and didn't see anything, but now when I search for a SO reservation the system will not let me see availability beyond 8 months.  So if I want to see if there is possibly an OF unit in Maui available in the off season to book w/SO, I now have to stay up till midnight at the 8 month mark just to see if it's available.  The system used to show availability (or not) so I at least knew if it was worth staying up.  I hate this downgrade, even less transparency.  Way to go Marriott....thanks for nothing.


I noticed this recently also and yes, it is a huge downgrade.  If I wanted to look beyond 8 mo it was also nice to have an idea if I could possibly try to book say 10 days instead of maybe 7 so when the 8 mo time came around and least a day or 2 earlier I'd have an idea what to put in at midnight if I should try for the 10 because if not even a chance that I have no idea how many days to put in and by the time I do a second try for less days availability will be gone.  Can't believe they took that "possibility" planning tool away!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 13, 2022)

LobsterHunter said:


> Seems like another big DOWNGRADE for the system.  I only went back about 5 pages, and didn't see anything, but now when I search for a SO reservation the system will not let me see availability beyond 8 months.  So if I want to see if there is possibly an OF unit in Maui available in the off season to book w/SO, I now have to stay up till midnight at the 8 month mark just to see if it's available.  The system used to show availability (or not) so I at least knew if it was worth staying up.  I hate this downgrade, even less transparency.  Way to go Marriott....thanks for nothing.


Yeah, there was a prior discussion here about this issue. They seem to have restricted StarOption searches to only be able to see availability inside the 8 month window. We can no longer see what may be available out there to book when the window opens.


----------



## pchung6 (Jul 13, 2022)

WI GAL said:


> I noticed this recently also and yes, it is a huge downgrade.  If I wanted to look beyond 8 mo it was also nice to have an idea if I could possibly try to book say 10 days instead of maybe 7 so when the 8 mo time came around and least a day or 2 earlier I'd have an idea what to put in at midnight if I should try for the 10 because if not even a chance that I have no idea how many days to put in and by the time I do a second try for less days availability will be gone.  Can't believe they took that "possibility" planning tool away!


Yes. Nothing good has happened since Marriott acquired SPG, either hotel side nor timeshare side. So don't expect good stuffs will happen to Vistana owners after Abound is officially released. Things will get worst, just like what's happening to all the SPG hotels so far.


----------



## ascarborough (Aug 24, 2022)

Ugh, back to timeouts on searches again.


----------



## cubigbird (Aug 24, 2022)

pchung6 said:


> Yes. Nothing good has happened since Marriott acquired SPG, either hotel side nor timeshare side. So don't expect good stuffs will happen to Vistana owners after Abound is officially released. Things will get worst, just like what's happening to all the SPG hotels so far.



Interesting prediction from 7/13.


----------



## YYJMSP (Aug 26, 2022)

No timeouts, just couldn't finish the booking.  I'm sure I can count from my browser history, but I spent 67mins retrying, so I'm going to guess 100+ times and it would continue to error out on the last confirmation step with "Uh oh, we're experiencing technical problems. Please try confirming your reservation request again."  Useless message.

I finally just tried to type in my name/details as the guest instead of choosing it from the owners list it provided, and voila, it worked.  I can't say if that means it worked because of the name being manually entered (only difference I didn't enter a middle initial) or if it was just luck of the draw that it succeeded that last time.

I notice the search result ID changed quite often.  Each of those uniquely identifies a unit, correct?  So I'm guessing that i'm about the 10th unit in order of priority, for which I'll be beyond ticked if my deluxe (corner) unit ends up on the first floor because of whatever was causing the error.

ARGH


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 26, 2022)

YYJMSP said:


> No timeouts, just couldn't finish the booking. I'm sure I can count from my browser history, but I spent 67mins retrying, so I'm going to guess 100+ times and it would continue to error out on the last confirmation step with "Uh oh, we're experiencing technical problems. Please try confirming your reservation request again." Useless message.
> 
> I finally just tried to type in my name/details as the guest instead of choosing it from the owners list it provided, and voila, it worked. I can't say if that means it worked because of the name being manually entered (only difference I didn't enter a middle initial) or if it was just luck of the draw that it succeeded that last time.
> 
> ...



Just wait. Marriott will release a new feature where you can submit your request early for a fee and it will automatically reserve when the date is released. 

I probably shouldn’t have posted this concept.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bobpark56 (Aug 27, 2022)

90 days!? 'Speedy' is not their name:
VSN charged our credit card twice for the Aventuras maintenance fee I paid online. When queried, they replied...
"Upon reviewing your account, I do see there is an overpayment made on August 24, 2022. I have submitted an Adjustment form to have the overpayment credited back to your Credit Card. Please be advised, that transaction can take up to 90 days to be processed back to your Credit Card."


----------



## cubigbird (Aug 27, 2022)

bobpark56 said:


> 90 days!? 'Speedy' is not their name:
> VSN charged our credit card twice for the Aventuras maintenance fee I paid online. When queried, they replied...
> "Upon reviewing your account, I do see there is an overpayment made on August 24, 2022. I have submitted an Adjustment form to have the overpayment credited back to your Credit Card. Please be advised, that transaction can take up to 90 days to be processed back to your Credit Card."


Just have them credit the overpayment over to your owner Vistana ownerships.  Might be faster and easier?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 28, 2022)

New day - same old C**P!   But I know IT is hard at work!


----------



## Venter (Aug 28, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> New day - same old C**P!   But I know IT is hard at work!
> 
> View attachment 63713


I think you are being unkind to the primates.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 28, 2022)

Yesterday I saw three separate days for WKORV OFD 1Bd one year away (HomeResort). This weekend and last weekend one year from now was available. Was just checking - didn’t follow through.

And was able to book 1Bd WDW (short stay) later this year using SOs.
Cheap flights from STS to Palm Springs (yeah!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LobsterHunter (Aug 28, 2022)

WOW!!  After 28 days, I was finally able to log into my account today.  But then...I couldn't try and make a reservation or MF payment.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 29, 2022)

Getting the "time out" over and over today!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 29, 2022)

The site is very slow today.  Took forever to log in and then it just sat there with a spinning wheel in the middle of the screen.  

I have always had problems with booking weeks at SBP because we own so many that it times out after I choose a week I want to book.  There is no way for me to choose a week then choose a date.  The system is set up to look for available weeks with paid fees in the account, and it goes hunting for a week and times out before it matches an owned week to the reservation I need.  

In Marriott's system for reservations, I can choose a specific week and then choose dates.  It's slow, sure, but it works every time.  

I remember way back when we first owned SBP weeks, we could choose a specific week to deposit.  This was the same for SDO.  As long as it was available to reserve, we could bank that specific week into II.  Fast forward to today, and the combined trading power of SBP 9-43, 47 is not what we had when we could choose any week for deposit.  I long for those days to come back.  

Marriott weeks can be reserved and banked into II, either I can do it, or Marriot does it for me. 

What will Marriott do in the future for SBP and SDO (and other voluntary resale weeks)?  Will it be worse or better for us as owners.  Will they allow us to deposit specific weeks into II because it's now Marriott, or will Marriott suffer a drastic change and go the way of Vistana for deposits?


----------



## equitax (Aug 30, 2022)

I cannot bank my points if my life depends on it.  Error 500.  Benn. on hold (Exec Line) forever   : (. Any suggestions as I will lose 8000+ points


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 31, 2022)

Repeatedly getting an error message when I try to send a confirmation from the Villa Finder.


----------



## Toffeepony (Aug 31, 2022)

Getting Timeout over and over as well.  How do we as owners need to address this?  It is infuriating.  Do you guys just call for reservations?  I develop working websites for a living and there is just no excuse for this.


----------



## timsi (Aug 31, 2022)

I did not verify if it works for me, but someone just posted on FB that she couldn't pay the MF online because the dashboard was down.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 31, 2022)

Contact Marriott Consumer Advocacy Dept - again and again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 2, 2022)

Friday: Still can't send a confirmation and it's behaving strangely:

On Firefox it acted like it loaded - but it was just a blank page.

On Safari it tried to install something on my computer!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 3, 2022)

Saturday: same


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 3, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> Saturday: same



Weird. I tested it for our upcoming WKORV reservations (Safari on Mac) - both HR and SO - and get the same response (download of a zero byte action that does nothing).

I would contact the Advocacy group and inform them - they want to know about IT issues based on my previous interactions with them. Maybe @Ken555 understands this issue better.

SF Giants… arg!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 3, 2022)

Dave - The Warriors first game is Sept. 30!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 3, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> Dave - The Warriors first game is Sept. 30!



Just in time.
I am going to send email regarding emailing confirmations to Advocacy Dept. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 4, 2022)

Still can't send a confirmation!


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 4, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> Still can't send a confirmation!



Do they care enough to fix it? We’re a captive audience so really…they have very little incentive to do the best job they can. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 5, 2022)

Still can't send a confirmation...


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 6, 2022)

Nope!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 30, 2022)

@DeniseM — Working now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 30, 2022)

Yes, it is - I've been out of state since Sept. 1st, so I am late to the party.


----------

